# CG's IC Rescue at Rivenroar



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 4, 2009)

You have come to Rivenroar Manor in search of Sinruth and his band of goblins, and the captives from the village of Brindol.

The only reasonably intact structure is the entrance to the underground burial crypt.   A rusty iron gate swing slightly in the wind, its hinge squeaking with each movement.

[sblock="Common Dungeon Elements"]The Rivenroar catacombs were constructed over the course of only about a decade, so its architecture is remarkably consistent.

Doors: None of the doors lock, though all have simple sliding latches accessible on both sides. They exist merely for the privacy of those visiting their ancestors—the countermeasures against grave robbers are more lethal. The doors swing in both directions, and they baffle sound better than most doors. All DCs for listening through a door (described on page 37 of the Dungeon Master’s Guide) are 5 higher than they’d otherwise be.

Floors: The floors are made of flagstone—slightly slippery because the catacombs are damp, but not dangerous.

Ceilings: Thick wooden beams hold up the ceilings. Most are 10 feet off the ground at the walls and 15 feet high at the center of the room.

Sarcophagi: Many of the rooms have stone sarcophagi. Most have a family name engraved on them and year of death that indicates they were
buried about 300 years ago. Some have a likeness of the deceased carved into the lid, while others have abstract designs. The skeleton inside each sarcophagus
is moldy due to the damp, and most burial garb has long since rotted away. It takes a successful DC 20 Strength check to pry the lid off a sarcophagus. Up to
two PCs can usefully aid the PC making the attempt.

Alcoves: Niches in the walls are another common burial technique here in the catacombs. The skeletons are in the same bad condition as the ones in the sarcophagus. Each alcove goes 2 to 3 feet into the wall. Sometimes a section of wall has three alcoves (high, middle, and low).

Stairs: All stairs are difficult terrain. Other than some specific exceptions, all the stairs are made of flagstone. [/sblock]

OOC:  The first encounter is immediately down a flight of stairs as you enter the crypt.  I will begin with initiative, as you are expecting trouble and they are on guard.

[sblock=renau1g]I would like need Argosin's basic attack, perception and insight scores.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 4, 2009)

[sblock=Initative]Init: Keyleth, Mognyr, Vessel, Argosin, Whoven, Badguys (1d20+2=5, 1d20+3=15, 1d20+0=1, 1d20+2=15, 1d20+0=7, 1d20+5=7)
Mognyr: 15
Argosin: 15
Whoven: 7
Badguys: 7 - PCs win ties
[/sblock]

You open the creaking gate and step down a short flight of stairs.

Two flail-wielding hobgoblins stand ready in the center of this dank chamber. Braziers flank double doors on the north wall. Two goblins with crossbows stand in front of that door.
You can make out faint grooves in the floor that begin underneath the braziers and extend to the south wall.

They look ready to attack but you have the advantage of striking first.

OOC: Mognyr, Argosin, and Whoven are up.
Status:
Mognyr HP 31/31[15], HS 15/15[7], AP 1;
Whoven HP 33/33[16], HS 12/12[8], AP 1;
Argosin HP 25/25[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
*Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6], AP 1;
*KeylethHP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;

H1 Hobgoblin Soldier AC 22; F18, R16, W16
H2 Hobgoblin Soldier AC 22; F18, R16, W16
G1 Goblin Sharpshooter AC 16; F12, R14, W11
G2 Goblin Sharpshooter AC 16; F12, R14, W11

*No action till next round.

Map key:
Light Gray are doorway indicators.
Drak Gray are stairs.
Yellow are the braziers.





[sblock=Monster Stats] (G1,G2) Level 2 Artillery
Small natural humanoid (goblin) XP 125 each
Initiative +5 Senses Perception +2; low-light vision
HP 31; Bloodied 15
AC 16; Fortitude 12, Reflex 14, Will 11
Speed 6; see also goblin tactics
m Short Sword (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+6 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage.
r Hand Crossbow (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Ranged 10/20; +9 vs. AC; 1d6 + 4 damage.
Sniper
When a goblin sharpshooter makes a ranged attack from
hiding and misses, it is still considered to be hiding.
Combat Advantage
The goblin sharpshooter deals an extra 1d6 damage against
any target it has combat advantage against.
Goblin Tactics (immediate reaction, when missed by a melee
attack; at-will)
The goblin shifts 1 square.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Stealth +12, Thievery +12
Str 14 (+3) Dex 18 (+5) Wis 13 (+2)
Con 13 (+2) Int 8 (+0) Cha 8 (+0)
Equipment leather armor, short sword, hand crossbow with
20 bolts

Hobgoblin Soldiers (H1,H3) Level 3 Soldier
Medium natural humanoid XP 150 each
Initiative +7 Senses Perception +3; low-light vision
HP 47; Bloodied 23
AC 20 (22 with phalanx soldier); Fortitude 18, Reflex 16, Will 16
Speed 5
m Flail (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
+7 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, the target is marked and
slowed until the end of the hobgoblin soldier’s next turn.
M Formation Strike (standard; at-will) ✦ Weapon
Requires flail; +7 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, and the
hobgoblin soldier shifts 1 square provided it ends in a
space adjacent to another hobgoblin.
Hobgoblin Resilience (immediate reaction, when the hobgoblin
soldier suffers an effect that a save can end; encounter)
The hobgoblin soldier rolls a saving throw against the effect.
Phalanx Soldier
The hobgoblin soldier gains a +2 bonus to AC while at least
one hobgoblin ally is adjacent to it.
Alignment Evil Languages Common, Goblin
Skills Athletics +10, History +8
Str 19 (+5) Dex 14 (+3) Wis 14 (+3)
Con 15 (+3) Int 11 (+1) Cha 10 (+1)
Equipment scale armor, heavy shield, flail[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 5, 2009)

With a roar of anger mixed with enthusiasm, Mognyr charges forward, falchion in hand.

[sblock=ooc] Howling Strike charge, hits AC 14 for 10 damage [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 5, 2009)

The coolness of the being underground seemed like home for the dwarf. The hobgoblins...not so much. Whorven moves forward, dirt flies from his beard and he swings his hammer at the hob on the left. His craghammer connects with the hobs knee, destroying bone with a loud crunch.

[sblock=Actions]Move to H10 and attack with Strength of Stone. CRIT!(guess you don't have much luck with whatever character I play. ). 16 damage and I gain 3 temp hp. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1965275/
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Block]

Whorven, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden
Initiative: +0; Passive Perception: 16 Passive Insight: 11
AC: 18--Fort: 15--Ref: 12--Will: 12--Speed: 5
HP: 33+3 THP--Bloodied: 16--Surge: 8--Surges remaining: 12/12
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Thorn Strike
Strength of Stone
Warden's Fury(Interrupt)
Warden's Grasp(Reaction)
Thunder Ram Assault
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2009)

Argosin's blood begins to pump at the thought of battling these hobgoblins, and he recklessly charges behind the dwarf, following his lead. He launches a massive swing of his large blade at the hobgoblin, lunging at the enemy boldy, leaving himself wide open for a counterattack.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: to G10
Standard: Brash Assault Brash Assault vs. AC; Damage (1d20+7=27, 1d12+4=13) Nice... so the damage is 1d12+16 (I'll keep the 9 rolled above), 25 damage. If he's still standing, he can make a basic melee attack against me (with CA). If he does, Whorven can makae a basic attack against him with CA.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Block]

Argosin Skytalon, Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 25/25  --Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 8/8
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics
Inspiring Word x 2
Dragon's Breath
Hammer and Anvil
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 5, 2009)

Mognyr's wild falchion swing misses the hobgoblin, but Whoven and Argosin's attacks were uncannily accurate and devastate the hobgoblin on the left, who seems on his last legs.

The hobgoblins trade targets to provide some cover for the wounded one's withdrawal, and Mognyr is hampered.
The goblin on the left moves a lever on the wall and the braziers start slowly moving south.
He then mutters a few crude words and both goblins fire at the dragonborn. One strikes a weak point in his armor, and Argosin is hurt, although not badly.
[sblock=rolls and actions]H1, Flail vs. Mognyr; H2, Flail vs. Whoven (1d20+7=16, 1d10+4=6, 1d20+7=14, 1d10+4=10) Hit(Mognyr) 6 damage, Marked, SLowed
H1 shift back 1 square
Vs. Argosin AC (1d20 9=15, 1d6 4=8, 1d20 9=19, 1d6 4=5) Argosin hits for 5 dmamger[/sblock]






Status:
Mognyr HP 25/31[15], HS 15/15[7], AP 1; Marked(H1), Slowed
Whoven HP 33/33[16], HS 12/12[8], AP 1, 3thp;
Argosin HP 20/25[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6], AP 1;
KeylethHP 24/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;

H1 Hobgoblin Soldier 6/47 AC 22; F18, R16, W16; Bloodied
H2 Hobgoblin Soldier 47/47 AC 22; F18, R16, W16
G1 Goblin Sharpshooter AC 16; F12, R14, W11
G2 Goblin Sharpshooter AC 16; F12, R14, W11


----------



## stonegod (Mar 5, 2009)

Seeing the violence break out, Vessel examines the behavior intensely a moment. Violence is not harmonious, nor was it civil. These goblinoids were agents of disorder, and should be made accountable for such.

Decision made, the warforged raised his hands, and with a word of pure power, caused shards of pure light to explode from the retreating hobgoblin. But both were hardy warriors, and shook off the effect.[sblock=Action]Standard Grasping Shards: Miss H1, Miss H2[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth follows the others into the room and attacks one of the goblins at the opposite end with her spells, but fails to hit the small humanoid.


OOC: Move to F9; Sacred Flame on G1 (miss).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 8, 2009)

Whorven steps forward, and swings his craghammer in a blow towards the unhurt hobgoblin.  He swings but misses widely as his foot catches on the edge of the floor.

[sblock=Actions]Shift to H9.  Mark H1 and H2.  Attack H2 with thunder ram assault(encounter).  Miss.
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden
Initiative: +0; Passive Perception: 16 Passive Insight: 11
AC: 18--Fort: 15--Ref: 12--Will: 12--Speed: 5
HP: 33+3 THP--Bloodied: 16--Surge: 8--Surges remaining: 12/12
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Thorn Strike
Strength of Stone
Warden's Fury(Interrupt)
Warden's Grasp(Reaction)
Thunder Ram Assault(expended)
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 8, 2009)

Mognyr steps around the hobgoblin in front of him, attempting to use Whorven's presence as a distraction.  With a low growl of contempt, he swings his sword viciously, reveling in the moment and feeling his confidence grow.

[sblock=ooc] shift to J9 to flank with Whorven
Recuperating Strike vs. H2 (so mark cancels out CA), hits AC 18 for 7 damage, and Mognyr gets 3 temp hit points.  Of course, that probably won't hit. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 9, 2009)

The large dragonborn will take one step back from the hobgoblins, then quickly build up momentum to charge forth at his enemy.

Unfortunately, his aim is far too reckless.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Shift down one square
Standard: Charge H1
Charge (vs. AC); Dmg (1d20+8=15, 1d12+4=9) 
Minor: n/a
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 9, 2009)

A gout of flame moves from the left brazier to the right brazier.
The goblins fire their crossbows at the exposed cleric, hurting her badly.
The wounded hobgoblin glances at the braziers, and moves into line with his ally.
The hobgoblins strike Whoven, but tangle him up more than hurt him.
The braziers move south again.
[sblock=rolls and actions]vs. Keyleth AC15 (1d20+9=25, 1d6+4=10, 1d20+9=26, 1d6+4=9)
Shift I8; vs. WHoven AC18 (1d20+7=9, 1d10+4=7, 1d20+7=23, 1d10+4=5)[/sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Status:
Mognyr HP 25/31[15], HS 15/15[7], AP 1;
Whoven HP 31/33[16], HS 12/12[8], AP 1; Marked(H1,H2), Slowed
Argosin HP 20/25[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6], AP 1;
Keyleth HP 5/24[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1, bloodied;

H1 Hobgoblin Soldier 6/47 AC 22; F18, R16, W16; Marked(W), Bloodied
H2 Hobgoblin Soldier 47/47 AC 22; F18, R16, W16; Marked(W)
G1 Goblin Sharpshooter AC 16; F12, R14, W11
G2 Goblin Sharpshooter AC 16; F12, R14, W11


----------



## stonegod (Mar 9, 2009)

Seeing the battle rage on, Vessel, in his hollow voice, calls out, Seize, or the Harmony shall take you! Striking out with his wand and speaking another holy syllable, a thunderous peal strike outs at the hobgoblin warriors. The wounded one resists the holy judgement, but the other is struck and flown back into the fire![sblock=Action]Standard Thunder of Judgement: Miss H1, Hit H2, 7 thunder damage and H2 pushed 3 squares to L6.[/sblock][sblock=Vessel]Vessel—Male-Personality Warforged Invoker 1
Initiative: +0,; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 14
AC: 17, Fort: 14, Reflex: 12, Will: 16 — Speed: 5
HP: 26/26, Bloodied: 13, Surge: 6, Surges left: 9/9
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Avenging Light
Grasping Shards
Thunder of Judgement
Armor of Wrath
Rebuke Undead
Purging Flame
Warforged Resolve

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 9, 2009)

Mognyr, disentangled from the hobgoblin's flail, steps aside and howls as he charges at the goblin across the room.  The fire shooting across the room distracts him enough that his sword passes over the goblin's head, and nothing but the saliva dripping from his howling mouth touches the creature.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: Shift to K9 (fitting )
Standard Action: Howling Strike Ferocious Charge vs. G2, ending in K5, nat 1 [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 10, 2009)

[sblock=DM]I think I should be at 31 hp because of my temp hp from Strength of Stone that I used in round 1.[/sblock]

Whorven steps closer to the door and swings his craghammer at the hobgoblin, but his weapon connects with the stone of the floor, instead of the goblinoid.

[sblock=Actions]Shift to H8. Strength of Stone vs H1. Miss.  Mark H1. Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden
Initiative: +0; Passive Perception: 16 Passive Insight: 11
AC: 18--Fort: 15--Ref: 12--Will: 12--Speed: 5
HP: 31/33--Bloodied: 16--Surge: 8--Surges remaining: 12/12
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Thorn Strike
Strength of Stone
Warden's Fury(Interrupt)
Warden's Grasp(Reaction)
Thunder Ram Assault(expended)
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 10, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> [sblock=DM]I think I should be at 31 hp because of my temp hp from Strength of Stone that I used in round 1.[/sblock]



OOC: Fixed.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 10, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_Ouch!_

Keyleth moves back across the room, aiming her next attack against the wounded hobgoblin. Then the cleric speaks a quick prayer to heal some of her wounds.


OOC: Move to I11; Sacred Flame on H1 (miss); Healing Word (regain 16 hp).


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2009)

Recognizing the danger of the archers and seeing his allies taking care of the hobgoblins, Argosin launches himself towards the closest goblin. The dragonborn tries to hew the goblin in twain with his massive blade, and adding insult to injury, Argosin opens his mouth and spews forth a blast of acid at the creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard: Charge G1, end up at G5 Charge (vs. AC); Damage (1d20+8=18, 1d12+4=15) 
Minorragon Breath on G1 Vs. Ref; Acid Dmg (1d20+6=17, 1d6+1=2) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 20/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 8/8
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 21, 2009)

[sblock=OOC-Players's Turn]Fire (1d6=3)
G2 Shift to I5[/sblock]
The hobgoblin flies backwards into the fire, he grunts with pain but is still on his feet.
The hobgoblin swings his fllail at Mognyr as the Gnoll charges past.  The goblin Mognyr missed taskes advantage of Mognyr's imbalance to shift away.

[sblock=OOC-NPC's]Fire1d20+5=23, 1d6=3
H2 1d20+7=25, 1d10+4=14 14 hp Damage Mognyr , shft H7
H1 1d20+7=23, 1d10+4=14 14hp Damage Whoven
G1 1d20+6=19, 1d6+2=6 6 Damage Argosin
G2 1d20+6=18, 1d6+4=5 5 Damage Argosin[/sblock]
The hobgoblin that Vessel knocked back gets blasted by the brazier as the flames jump from the right brazier to the one on the left.
The Hobgoblin wraps his flail around Mognyr's legs, the impact pulling Mognyr off balance and slowing him down.  "Brother, we must stand together for the Hand!", he shouts as he moves toward the other hobgoblin.
The other hobgoblin deals the dwarf a simlar blow and moves back towards his companion.

The goblin that Argosin has cornered drops his crossbow to his belt and draws a shortsword.  He deals the dragonborn a wicked blow and shifts to the doorway.
Argosin is struck by a bolt from the remaining goblin's crossbow.

The braziers move toward the back of the room.

Status:
Mognyr HP 11/31[15], HS 15/15[7], AP 1; Marked(H2), Slowed, Bloodied
Whoven HP 17/33[16], HS 12/12[8], AP 1; Marked(H1), Slowed
Argosin HP 9/25[12], HS 8/8[6], AP 1, Bloodied;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6], AP 1;
Keyleth HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 1, bloodied;

H1 Hobgoblin Soldier 6/47 AC 22; F18, R16, W16; Marked(W), Bloodied
H2 Hobgoblin Soldier 34/47 AC 22; F18, R16, W16;
G1 Goblin Sharpshooter 14/31 AC 16; F12, R14, W11; Bloodied
G2 Goblin Sharpshooter 31/31 AC 16; F12, R14, W11

Please disregard the extra "A" at G9.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 21, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth once again aims at the heavily wounded hobgoblin, missing again. Then the cleric brings herself into position to heal Argosin.


OOC: Sacred Flame on H1 (miss);
Shift to H10; Healing Word on *Argosin* (regain 10+HSV).


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 21, 2009)

Grimacing in pain, but seeming to enjoy the urgency of the combat, Mognyr steps to where both goblins are in reach and unleases a mighty swing designed to decapitate them together.

Seeing blood fly, he continues the momentum of the swing to send his sword once again at the more wounded goblin.

[sblock=ooc] Move to I4 (hopefully not provoking due to the goblin's crossbow).
Great Cleave vs. G1 and G2, hit AC 16 and 23 for 13 damage (I slipped and rolled damage for each attack, but the first one is the lower, so it works out.)   I also forgot the mark, so it misses G1.  
Action Point: Recuperating Strike vs. G1, hits AC 15 for 10 damage[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 21, 2009)

Whorven steps around the hobs, coming up to both of them. The flail had hurt him, but the earth strengthens him as he draws off it's vitality. He swings his hammer at the gob, but the hammer can't penetrate the creature's formidable defenses. Either way they both focus on him.

[sblock=Actions]Use second wind(minor)AC goes up by 5, other defenses by 2. Move to I9 then J8. Attack H1 with Strength of Stone. Miss. Mark H1 and H2 Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden
Initiative: +0; Passive Perception: 16 Passive Insight: 11
AC: 23--Fort: 17--Ref: 14--Will: 14--Speed: 5
HP: 25/33--Bloodied: 16--Surge: 8--Surges remaining: 11/12
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Used
Powers:
Thorn Strike
Strength of Stone
Warden's Fury(Interrupt)
Warden's Grasp(Reaction)
Thunder Ram Assault(expended)
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 21, 2009)

Stepping forward, Vessel shots another holy word, calling forth radiant shards against he soldiers again. The wounded hob is cut almost to death, the blades slowing him while the other toughens it out.[sblock=Action]Move to H11. Standard Grasping Shards @K8: Hit H1, Miss H2 4 radiant damage and H1 slowed until start of Vessel's next turn.[/sblock][sblock=Vessel]Vessel—Male-Personality Warforged Invoker 1
Initiative: +0,; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 14
AC: 17, Fort: 14, Reflex: 12, Will: 16 — Speed: 5
HP: 26/26, Bloodied: 13, Surge: 6, Surges left: 9/9
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Avenging Light
Grasping Shards
Thunder of Judgement
Armor of Wrath
Rebuke Undead
Purging Flame
Warforged Resolve

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 23, 2009)

Nodding back at the elven cleric as his wounds begin to heal and mend, Argosin looks to his wounded comrade "You ain't gonna let any of this stinkin' gobbos take you down are you Mognyr?".

Turning his attention back to the goblin as he steps into a more tactically advantageous position with Mognyr attacking from the other side. The dragonborn swings his greatsword at the smaller creature, trying to free up an opening for Mognyr to strike the creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Minor:Inspiring Word to Mognyr Inspiring Word (1d6=2) + HSV
Move: Shift to G4
Standard: _Hammer & Anvil_against G1 Atk Vs. Ref; Damage (1d20+7=17, 1d12+4=6) (forgot +2 flanking bonus, hits AC 19 for 6 damage)
*Mognyr can make a basic attack against gobbo (if still standing) with a +4 to damage. 
[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 25/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 7/8
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC-Players's Turn]1d20+6=11, 2d4+3=5[/sblock][sblock=OOC-NPC's]1d20+8=20, 2d6+2=10, 1d20+8=17, 2d6+2=12 two hits on mognyr, 22 damage[/sblock]
When Mognyr swung at both Goblins, one of them moved into a flanking position.
Mognyr swipes at the badly wounded goblin to no avail.

The flame moves harmlessly from left to right.

The two goblins look at each other with a hint of glee and cry something out in goblin. Their small blades strike Mognyr in his sides and he falls from the injury.
the more wounded goblin opens the door to the north ans shifts into the hall beyond.

The wounded hobbo carefully withdraws from Whoven, then struggles over to the door and opens it. His partner swings at whoven wildly and steps back to protect his friend.

The braziers move toward the back of the room and begin to reverse.

Status:
Mognyr HP -2/31[15], HS 14/15[7], AP 0; 0 failed Death saves.
Whoven HP 17/33[16], HS 12/12[8], AP 1; (23//17/14/14)
Argosin HP 25/25[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 1
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6], AP 1;
Keyleth HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 1

H1 Hobgoblin Soldier 2/47 AC 22; F18, R16, W16; Bloodied, Marked(W), Slowed
H2 Hobgoblin Soldier 34/47 AC 22; F18, R16, W16; Marked(W)
G1 Goblin Sharpshooter 8/31 AC 16; F12, R14, W11; Bloodied
G2 Goblin Sharpshooter 18/31 AC 16; F12, R14, W11


----------



## Thanee (Mar 24, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth moves forward to get into striking distance to the fleeing goblin. This time, her aim is better, a ray of light burns into the small goblinoid and drops him.


OOC: Move to H8; Lance of Faith on G1 (hit Reflex 18 for 12 damage).


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanee said:


> a ray of light burns into the small goblinoid and drops him.




The other goblin gives a plaintive wail as Keyleth kills the small creature.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 24, 2009)

With a thunderous roar as he sees his companion on the ground, Argosin calls out "Don't fall to the darkness" as he rushes towards the remaining goblin, greatsword held aloft.

The dragonborn throws all his strength into the slash as he calls out a battlecry *"See your death!"*

[sblock=OOC]
Minor:Inspiring Word to Mognyr Inspiring Word (1d6=4)  + HSV
Move: Shift to G5
Standard: Charge G2 Vs. AC; Dmg (1d20+7=19, 1d12+4=16) *Forgot +1 from charging, hits AC 20 for 16 damage

[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 25/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 7/8
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 24, 2009)

OOC:  The goblin Argosin attacked is bloodied, and very close to death.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 24, 2009)

Vessel continues his radiant assault. Once again, the hardy one resists the grasping shards, but not so fleeing one—the daggers of light bite everywhere, and with a sick gurgle, it collapses.
[sblock=Action]Standard Grasping Shards to get H1/H2: Hit H1, Miss H2 4 radiant damage and H1 drops[/sblock][sblock=Vessel]Vessel—Male-Personality Warforged Invoker 1
Initiative: +0,; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 14
AC: 17, Fort: 14, Reflex: 12, Will: 16 — Speed: 5
HP: 26/26, Bloodied: 13, Surge: 6, Surges left: 9/9
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Avenging Light
Grasping Shards
Thunder of Judgement
Armor of Wrath
Rebuke Undead
Purging Flame
Warforged Resolve

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 25, 2009)

[sblock=Gene]I should be at 25 hp(and 11/12 surges) from my second wind I think.[/sblock]

Whorven stands his ground for the moment. "Tha earth pratects me, ya can't hurt me!" He swings his hammer at the creature, ghostly vines extending from the weapon. The thorny vines wrap around the goblinoids arm, leaving painful bloody streaks and pulling it closer to the dwarf. Whorven steps to the side, and growls, the hob can't help but pay attention to him.

[sblock=Actions]
Attack H2 with Thorn Strike. Hits with a 21 for 16 damage. Roll Lookup
Pull H2 to K7. I'll then shift to K8 and mark H2.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Whorven, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden
Initiative: +0; Passive Perception: 16 Passive Insight: 11
AC: 18--Fort: 15--Ref: 12--Will: 12--Speed: 5
HP: 25/33--Bloodied: 16--Surge: 8--Surges remaining: 11/12
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Used
Powers:
Thorn Strike
Strength of Stone
Warden's Fury(Interrupt)
Warden's Grasp(Reaction)
Thunder Ram Assault(expended)
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 25, 2009)

OOC: I have updated Whoven's hp/hs on my sheet.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 25, 2009)

[sblock=Redclaw]Waiting for Mognyr.  
Mognyr HP 9/31[15], HS 14/15[7], AP 0;
If No Info received by 12pm EST 3/25/09;
Second wind, stand up.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 25, 2009)

With a growl of deepest rage, Mognry stands up and slashes violently at the remaining goblin.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: Stand
Standard Action: Howling Strike vs. G2, hits AC 10 for 15 damage.
No love from IC.  [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC-Players's Turn]Miss, therefore shift K5[/sblock][sblock=OOC-NPC's] Fire: Goblin 14, Mognyr 13, Argosin 10 1d20+5=16, 1d6=4, 1d20+5=13, 1d6=3, 1d20+5=23, 1d6=3
Lost the hob goblin 's miss[/sblock]
Jumping back from Mognyr's clumsy swing, the goblin looks for a way out.  He gets a burt of fire in his face for his trouble and his corpse slumps to the floor.
Argosin also gets a little singed.

The Hobgoblin begins screaming "For the Hand! For Sinruth! NO SURRENDER!"  He tries to attack Whoven but his efforts are fruitless.

The braziers move toward the front of the room.




Status:
Mognyr HP 16/31[15], HS 13/15[7], AP 0;
Whoven HP 25/33[16], HS 11/12[8], AP 1; Marked (H)
Argosin HP 22/25[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 1
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6], AP 1;
Keyleth HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6], AP 1

H1 Hobgoblin Soldier - Dead
H2 Hobgoblin Soldier 18/47 AC 20; F18, R16, W16; Marked(W),  Bloodied
G1 Goblin Sharpshooter - Dead
G2 Goblin Sharpshooter - Dead


----------



## Thanee (Mar 25, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth fills a portion of the room with divine light, engulfing the hobgoblin and her nearby allies. While the latter feel the fury of Melora guide their attacks, the hobgoblin feels her wrath instead.


OOC: Hunter's Quarry on Hobgoblin; Divine Fortune; Divine Glow I5-K7 (hit 16 Reflex for 5 + 6 = 11 damage); (Hooray for Divine Fortune! )
*Argosin & Whoven* gain a +2 power bonus to their attacks for one round.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2009)

The dragonborn flashes a toothy grin to Keyleth as he feels Melora's hand guiding his aim. Argosin takes a step back and then quickly shifts gears and charges towards the remaining Hobgoblin, slashing the enemy with his greatsword.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Shift to H4
Standard: Charge H2 Vs AC; Dmg (1d20+10=22, 1d12+4=10) Hits AC 22 for 10 damage, includes +1 for charge & +2 power bonus from Keyleth

[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 25/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 7/8
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 25, 2009)

The hobgoblin falls.  As he struggles to keep his feet, Argosin hears the soldiier hoarsely say... "the hand will still defeat you..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 26, 2009)

Whorven lets his shoulders slump as the last hobgoblin falls.  "Tough buggers.  Thanks fo' puttin' a blade in 'im.  He roughly searches the bodies of the dead as he catches his breath.

When finished he stands as tall as he can.  Whorven points his bloodied craghammer towards the door the goblin tried to escape through.  "It might 'ave allies through there.  We should take care of 'em naw before they are too reada."

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden
Initiative: +0; Passive Perception: 16 Passive Insight: 11
AC: 18--Fort: 15--Ref: 12--Will: 12--Speed: 5
HP: 33/33--Bloodied: 16--Surge: 8--Surges remaining: 10/12
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not Used
Powers:
Thorn Strike
Strength of Stone
Warden's Fury(Interrupt)
Warden's Grasp(Reaction)
Thunder Ram Assault
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2009)

Vessel nods and stands impassively, awaiting the group's decision.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 26, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“Yes, that seems likely. Let us first catch our breath, then head there.”_


OOC: Short rest.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 26, 2009)

Mognyr stands for a moment, breathing heavily as blood drips from his sword and his wounds.  More fighting would be good, he growls.  Oh, and watch out for the flames, he suggest to Whorven.

[sblock=ooc] Spend 2 healing surges to get back to 30/31.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2009)

Stopping to catch his breath after realizing that no more enemies now stood against them, Argosin will move closer to Mognyr to see if his ally needs help.

"Well fought. Once we catch our breath let's move out"  the large dragonborn agrees.

OOC - use 1 surge

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 25/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 6/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 26, 2009)

Whorven nods, and looks at the open door that the goblin was attemting to escape through. Once the bodies of the dead were searched for valuables, the dwarf times the fire and steps through the doorway.

[sblock=ooc]I used a surge as well.  Stats are in previous post.  Same marching order as before?[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 27, 2009)

Redclaw said:


> Oh, and watch out for the flames, he suggest to Whorven.




Mognyr has a flash of insight and pulls the lever, and the flames stop jumping back and forth and move back to their initial locations.

The bodies have armor and weapons, no appreciable treasure.
There is a closed door to the left, and open doors straight ahead and to the right, both open doors had escape attempts, which do you choose.
(OOC: I think you meant straight but I am unsure.)

Status:
Whoven  HP 33/33[16], HS 10/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2;
Mognyr  HP 30/31[15], HS 13/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

Front
WM
AV
K


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 27, 2009)

Whorven stands ready to go to the passageway straight ahead.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 27, 2009)

Mognry shrugs and moves in the indicated direction, resting his heavy sword on his shoulder.

[sblock=ooc] I think Mognyr is at 11/15 surges, having spent 2 in combat and 2 afterwards. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 27, 2009)

Argosin will follow Whorven and Mognyr's direction, heading down the path.

[sblock=OOC]
I think Argosin's HS should be 6/8, 1 in combat, 1 out of combat, to get up to full hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 28, 2009)

The door to the north is open, and leads to a short hallway and then a descending stairway.   As you travel down the stairs, the air grows musty and damp, and the stench of mildew wafts from the dungeon walls.  The light from the braziers is beginning to fail.  There is a door at the bottom of the stairs.

OOC:  Light source check?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 29, 2009)

Vessel retrieves a sunrod and strikes it. Light is the pacifying force of civilization. Let us bring such to this endarkened palce.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 29, 2009)

With light in the hands of the warforged, Whorven hefts his hammer.  "Should we knock first?"  He asks jokingly before opening the door.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 29, 2009)

This room, filled with all sorts of architectural debris, has a wet, musty smell. Amid the ruins are all sorts of mushrooms, mostly with brown or gray caps.
Behind the ruins, you see two large dragonish beasts which look ready to strike.

Terrain: Grain is ruins, green is mushroom patches. Both are difficult terrain.

Keyleth, Mognyr, Vessel, Argosin, Whoven, Badguys (1d20+2=21, 1d20+3=5, 1d20+0=14, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+0=12, 1d20+3=8)
Everyone but Mognyr go before the Rage drakes.

Status:
Mognyr HP 30/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whoven HP 33/33[16], HS 10/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2;
Argosin HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

R1 Rage Drake 77/77(38) D(17|17,15,15); OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage
R2 Rage Drake 77/77(38) D(17|17,15,15); OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage


----------



## Thanee (Mar 29, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth heads into the room, but keeps to the southern wall. The bolt of divine light that she sends against the nearest reptile is well-aimed and strikes true. Whoven feels the magic of the prayer aid him against the drake.


OOC: Move to L16; Lance of Faith on R2 (critical hit for 12 damage);
*Whoven* gets a +2 power bonus on his next attack against R2.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 30, 2009)

Whorven seeing the reptiles in front of him strides forward, avoiding the mushrooms and other potentially hazardous terrain.

[sblock=Nature]Anything special about the 'shrooms.  Guess not.  8 Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

The warden, hammer in hand swings at the drake, ghostly vines extending his reach.  The hammer glances against the tough scales of the drake, not enough to hurt it.

[sblock=Actions]Move to M15 and attack with Thorn strike(reach 2)  Miss with a 14.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2009)

Argosin will move past Keyleth, following the elves path and hugging the wall. He'll gesture to the drake, swinging his sword in front of him defensively, hoping the draw the creature to him.

[sblock=Evo]
I think you mean M14
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to N16
Standard: Total Defense
Minor: n/a
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 25/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 6/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 30, 2009)

Taking cover along the rubble, Vessel intones a syllable of vengeance. The holy light, however, is shaken off by the large creature. [sblock=Action]Move to F15. Standard Avenging Light @R2: Miss[/sblock][sblock=Vessel]Vessel—Male-Personality Warforged Invoker 1
Initiative: +0,; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 14
AC: 17, Fort: 14, Reflex: 12, Will: 16 — Speed: 5
HP: 26/26, Bloodied: 13, Surge: 6, Surges left: 9/9
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Avenging Light
Grasping Shards
Thunder of Judgement
Armor of Wrath
Rebuke Undead
Purging Flame
Warforged Resolve

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 30, 2009)

How did that rhyme go?  If the mushroom is white, the eating is right?  You have trouble remembering until the mushroom you are standing among start emitting a piercing screech.  It isn't enough to harm you, but it is very annoying.

The closer drake charges Argosin, but the warlord fends him off.  The brown mushrooms it steps in sent a concealing but harmless cloud of spores into the air.
The other drake Attacks
[sblock=OOC-NPC's]R2 vs Argosin AC1d20+9=14, 1d6+4=10, 1d20+9=15, 1d6+4=6
R1 vs Whoven AC1d20+9=15, 1d6+4=9, 1d20+9=16, 1d6+4=7[/sblock]
Status:
Mognyr  HP 30/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whoven  HP 33/33[16], HS 10/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2;
Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2; D(18|17,12,17)Next turn
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

R1 Rage Drake 77/77(38) D(17|17,15,15); OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage
R2 Rage Drake 65/77(38) D(17|17,15,15);  OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage


----------



## stonegod (Mar 30, 2009)

Vessel pushes forward and calls forth the thunder against the drake. But it claws in and shrugs off the force of the holy attack.  [sblock=Action]Standard Thunder of Judgement @R2: Miss by 2[/sblock][sblock=Vessel]Vessel—Male-Personality Warforged Invoker 1
Initiative: +0,; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 14
AC: 17, Fort: 14, Reflex: 12, Will: 16 — Speed: 5
HP: 26/26, Bloodied: 13, Surge: 6, Surges left: 9/9
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Avenging Light
Grasping Shards
Thunder of Judgement
Armor of Wrath
Rebuke Undead
Purging Flame
Warforged Resolve

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth conjures a divine glow that aids Argosin and Whoven, and engulfs the two drakes, but fails to hurt them. Then the elf moves away from the melee.


OOC: Hunter's Quarry (R1); Divine Fortune; Divine Glow on R1/R2 (2x miss); Move to H9;
*Argosin & Whoven* gain a +2 power bonus to their attacks for one round.

R2 got 12 damage, not 10.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2009)

Argosin shifts to a more advantageous position along the wall and unleashes a gout of acid at the drakes. With a roar of challenge the dragonborn slashes his massive fullblade down on the enemy. "You missed your chance, lizard" he taunts.


[sblock=Actions]
Move: to O16
Minor: Dragon's Breath Vs Ref; Acid Damage (1d20+6=21, 1d20+6=17, 1d6+1=3) *forgot +2 power bonus, should hi Ref 23 & 19 for 3 damage
Standard: Basic Attack against R2
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+7=25, 1d12+4=11) 
[/sblock]*forgot +2 power bonus, hits AC 27 for 11 damage

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 25/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 6/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 31, 2009)

Mognyr steps into the room and charges the nearest drake, howling in barbaric fury as he does so.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move to I15
Standard Action: Howling Strike charge vs. R1, ending in L14, hits AC 24 for 15 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 31, 2009)

Whorven attempts to draw on the sturdiness of the stone beneath as he swings his hammer.  His hammer strikes stone instead of scales, and the warden fails to find inspiration in his strike.  He instead finds it from Argosin.  Whorven swings his hammer out in a mightly blow, catching the lizard on the underside of the jaw and propeling it back.  A blast of thunder from the blow echoes on the ears of the drakes but fails to affect them.  Whorven step closer, gathering the lizard's total attention, and swings again, but his swings is clumsy as he if off-balance and catches only air.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard:  Strength of Stone vs. R1.  Miss:  13 Roll Lookup

Use AP to gain standard action to use thunder ram assault(taking advantage of bravura aura) against R1.  Primrary attack:  Hit:  22.  16 damage and push 2 squares to O/P 12/13.  Roll Lookup

Secondary attack from Thunder ram assault:  Blast 3(NOP 12, 13, 14)  Attacks are now vs Fort of R1 and R2:  Attacks misses both.  Roll Lookup

Move Action:  Shift to N14.

Free action:  Mark R1 and R2.

Free action:  Free basic attack for hitting with bravura prescence standard action attack:  Miss.  Roll Lookup

Immediate action:  Use for Warden's fury or Warden's grasp.

Summary:  H1 takes 16 damage and is in  O/P 12/13.  I am in N14.  R1 and R2 are marked by me.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden
Initiative: +0; Passive Perception: 16 Passive Insight: 11
AC: 18--Fort: 15--Ref: 12--Will: 12--Speed: 5
HP: 33--Bloodied: 16--Surge: 8--Surges remaining: 12/12
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Thorn Strike
Strength of Stone
Warden's Fury(Interrupt)
Warden's Grasp(Reaction)
Thunder Ram Assault(expended)
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Mar 31, 2009)

[sblock=OOC-NPC's]1d20+9=10, 1d10+4=12, 1d20+11=18, 1d10+9=17[/sblock]
The drakes snap at Whoven with powerful jaws, to injured one, lashes out in its injuries and rips open Whoven's Leg with a vicious bite.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 30/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whoven  HP 16/33[16], HS 10/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1*;
Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2; D(18|17,12,17)Next turn
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

R1 Rage Drake 37/77(38) D(17|17,15,15); Bloodied, Marked(W);  OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage
R2 Rage Drake 54/77(38) D(17|17,15,15);   Marked(W);  OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage


----------



## Thanee (Mar 31, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Moving back some, Keyleth prays to Melora to close Whoven's wounds, while sending a ray of divine light against one of the drakes.


OOC: Move to J12; Sacred Flame on R1 (hit Reflex 16 for 9 damage);
Healing Word on Whoven (regain 10+HSV);
*Whoven* also gets 2 temporary hit points.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 1, 2009)

Using his long stride, Mognyr circles around Keyleth and charges the southernmost drake.  The excitement garnered by the drake's distraction proves too powerful, however, and the gnoll's sword is unable to find its way through the lizard's defenses.

[sblock=ooc] Move to K16
Standard Action: Ferocious howling strike charge vs. R2, with +2 for Pack Attack, and IC hoses me again. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2009)

Argosin takes a step further along the wall and swings the fullblade at the rage drake in front of him, trying to inspire Whorven to do the same. The dragonborn roars in excitement, as he boldly lunges again at the drake, leaving himself open for a counterattack. 

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to P16 
Standard: Hammer & Anvil against R2*Vs Ref; Damage (1d20+9=23, 1d12+4=10) If it hits, I give Whorven a basic melee attack against R2 with a +5 bonus to the damage 
Action Point! 
Standard: Brash Assault against R2* Vs AC; Dmg (1d20+9=28, 1d12+4=7) * the rage drake can make a basic attack against Argosin with CA, but if it does Mognyr can make a basic melee attack against the drake with CA

*Includes +2 for flanking
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 25/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 6/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 1, 2009)

OOC: It didn't matter but you're not flanking.  If you disagree we'll talk in the OOC thread.
R2 is bloodied.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 1, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]If the drake makes the attack vs Argosin, then Whorven gets his immed interrupt from his mark. The drake then makes it's attack, and Whorven gets the attack w/ CA from brash assault. If his immed inter att hits, then the drave provides CA for everybody until the end of my next turn, which would be now. So, if that interrupt hits, the CA bonus will make the basic attack from Hammer and anvil below hit by 1(17 damage)[/sblock]

Whorven seeing the dragonborn strike against the lizard, swings his craghammer in reply. The weapon slides along the creature's scales not hurting it. 

The dwarf swings his hammer again at the creature, but misses wildly as it ducks his swing. "Circle around to flank Argosin, it will draw the attention of my hammer if it snaps at you!" 

[sblock=Actions]
Mark R1 and R2.
Free basic attack from Hammer and Anvil: Roll Lookup Miss by one 

Use strength of stone as standard vs R2 Roll Lookup Miss...again...Bloody IC...

I didn't roll the interrupt attack from my mark or the attack from Brash assault because the drake didn't take it yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 3, 2009)

*OOC Post*

OOC:  Sorry for the delay.
I had already rolled for the extra attack so we'll use mine, cause it hit.
Whoven basic attack 1d20+6=21, 1d10+6+5=12

Vessel still up

I will post around 3pm EST if we get no response for Vessel

I will be at I-Con all weekend, so slow to respond.

Status:
-Mognyr  HP 30/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
-Whoven  HP 33+2tp/33[16], HS 10/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1*;
-Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
-Keyleth  HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

R1 Rage Drake 28/77(38) D(17|17,15,15); Bloodied, Marked(W);  OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage
R2 Rage Drake 25/77(38) D(17|17,15,15);  Bloodied, Marked(W);  OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage


----------



## stonegod (Apr 3, 2009)

Distracted, Vessel's latest holy word accomplishes nothing.[sblock=Action]Standard Thunder of Judgement @R2: Nat 1[/sblock][sblock=Vessel]Vessel—Male-Personality Warforged Invoker 1
Initiative: +0,; Passive Perception: 19, Passive Insight: 14
AC: 17, Fort: 14, Reflex: 12, Will: 16 — Speed: 5
HP: 26/26, Bloodied: 13, Surge: 6, Surges left: 9/9
Action Points: 1, Second Wind: Not Used
Powers -
Avenging Light
Grasping Shards
Thunder of Judgement
Armor of Wrath
Rebuke Undead
Purging Flame
Warforged Resolve

Full character sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 4, 2009)

OOC: Game on hold till Monday, distracted by dealing with I-Con.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC-NPC's]1d20+9=18, 1d10+4=13, 1d20+11=15, 1d10+9=15[/sblock]
The drake's continue to attack Whoven, one gets a good chomp on Whoven, but the dwarf is not terribly hurt.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 30/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whoven  HP 22/33[16], HS 10/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1*;
Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

R1 Rage Drake 28/77(38) D(17|17,15,15); Bloodied, Marked(W);  OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage
R2 Rage Drake 25/77(38) D(17|17,15,15);  Bloodied, Marked(W);  OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 6, 2009)

With the benefit of his two companions distracting the drake, Mognyr continues his assault, his sword once again flashing in the torchlight as it slashes toward his foe.  This time he is able to get a solid hit, and the drake comes a step closer to death.

[sblock=ooc] Howling Strike vs. R2, hits AC 19 for 13 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 6, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth changes targets and aims at the more wounded drake now. Her attack almost misses, but the elf is able to steady her aim and hit the drake.


OOC: Sacred Flame on R2 (almost); Elven Accuracy (hit Reflex 19 for 7 damage);
*Whoven* gains 2 temporary hit points again.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 6, 2009)

Status:
-Mognyr  HP 30/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whoven  HP 22+2/33[16], HS 10/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1*;
Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
-Keyleth  HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

R1 Rage Drake 28/77(38) D(17|17,15,15); Bloodied, Marked(W);  OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage
R2 Rage Drake 5/77(38) D(17|17,15,15);  Bloodied, Marked(W);  OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

"Mognyr, come this way" Argosin calls out to the barbarian as he swings down on the drake, but his blade is well off the mark and the dragonborn nearly topples over as he overcompensated for his swing.

Seeing Whorven being assaulted from the pair of enemies, Argosin shouts "C'mon Whorven, we can't give up now" 

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Shift to Q16 
Standard: Wolf Pack TacticsVs AC; Damage (1d20+9=10, 1d12+4=16)* Crit. fail 
If it hits, I let Mognyr shift 1 as a free action
Minor: Inspiring Word - Whorven Inspiring Word (1d6=4) HSV +4
*Includes +2 for flanking, not that it matters.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 25/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 6/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 6, 2009)

Whorven swings his craghammer at the reptile. The weapon connects with the creature's shoulder and it falls to the ground. Whorven grunts, a smile coming to his bearded face. The remaining drake focuses on him.

[sblock=Actions]Str of Stone vs R2. 18 vs AC. Hit. 13 damage and I gain 3 THP(the hp don't stack, so I have 3 now instead of two). Dead drake. Mark R1. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2011812/[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden
Initiative: +0; Passive Perception: 16 Passive Insight: 11
AC: 18--Fort: 15--Ref: 12--Will: 12--Speed: 5
HP: 33/33 3 THP--Bloodied: 16--Surge: 8--Surges remaining: 9/12
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Thorn Strike
Strength of Stone
Warden's Fury(Interrupt)
Warden's Grasp(Reaction)
Thunder Ram Assault(expended)
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=Renau] WPT goes off before the attack, not as a result of a hit.[/sblock]
Heeding Argosin's words, Mognyr steps closer to his ally.  (shift to O16).


----------



## stonegod (Apr 7, 2009)

Vessel continues his radiant assault, this time with more luck.

OOC: Avenging Light: 1d20+4=20, 1d10+4 =12.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC-NPC's]1d20+11=13, 1d10+9=11[/sblock]The Drake snaps uselessy at the air near Whoven.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 30/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whoven  HP 33+3/33[16], HS 9/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1*;
Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

R1 Rage Drake 16/77(38) D(17|17,15,15); Bloodied, Marked(W);  OA +9 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage
R2 Rage Drake Dead
(Not worth reposting map)


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 7, 2009)

With another howling shriek, Mognyr charges forward, vaulting the body of the dying drake to drive his falchion deep into the body of the remaining one.

[sblock=ooc] Charging howling smite vs. R1, crit for 19 damage.  I would use rampage, but it's all over.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 7, 2009)

The drake falls dead, leaving the room silent, save for the dripping coming from two large holes in the ceiling in the northwest and southwest corners.

OOC: 80 xp each.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 7, 2009)

Whorven looks around the room for any valuables that may be left behind.  Hopefully this room wasn't the fate of the prisoners.  He stands near the holes in the ceiling listening for sounds from above.  Seeing only one exit to the room, the dwarf walks over to it, putting his ear to the door.

[sblock=ooc]I don't need to spend any surges.  Press on through the door?[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 7, 2009)

The room is empty aside from the mushrooms.   You hear a muffled female voice through the door.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 7, 2009)

Argosin walks next to the dwarf and awaits the other to open the door to proceed, looking back to the others to ensure they're ready as well.

[sblock=OOC]
I should only have 2 AP's, I used 1 last fight
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 8, 2009)

Vessel rubs his chin thoughtfully at the odd ruins, then follows along with the rest.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Keyleth*

While she rests a moment to prepare for the upcoming challenges, Keyleth asks the others: _“Do you hear this voice as well? Maybe we should continue our exploration there.”_


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 8, 2009)

Mognyr takes a moment to remove his sword from the drake, then cuts several of its teeth free for later use as a trophy.  He looks up as the others discuss their next step.  One door, right?  Direction is easy.
[sblock=ooc] I'm pretty sure I've only got one AP as well.  I think I used one in the fight in the entranceway. [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 8, 2009)

Status:
Mognyr  HP 30/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whoven  HP 33+3/33[16], HS 9/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 8, 2009)

You open the door which leads into a smaller chamber.  The smooth stone walls are illuminated from the light coming off of a glowing magic circle inscribed on the floor.

You see an old woman behind a glowing barrier coming from the circle.  Her muffled voice shouts, "Get me out of here!"

[sblock=Keyleth]Passive Perception > 20: You notice the barrier has a recurring flicker, possible just long enough to pull someone out while it drops out.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth looks at the old woman, and puts a finger over her lips, motioning her to be silent.

_“Shhh... it might be possible to get you out of that prison, but we will have to be careful with that. How did you end up in here, anyways?”_


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 8, 2009)

Whorven looks around the cave for any type of natural alarm system that the goblins may be using, like the screeching mushrooms in the other room.

[sblock=Nature and Perception]20 and 24 respectively.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 8, 2009)

[sblock=Whoven] no noticeable alarm system.[/sblock]

"The hobgoblins threw me in here to try to convince me to join their cause.   I guess convincing them that I was a powerful witch instead of just an herbalist may have backfired."

"Can you help me out of here?  I can't really sit down or move and my old bones HURT!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 8, 2009)

"I don't notice no mundane traps," the dwarf says stroking his beard, dirt gently striking the floor.  "Arcana not my specialty, how we gunna git her out?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2009)

"Magicks ain't sumthing I wanna be messin' with, maybe one of you know some fancy tricks to get ridda it?" Argosin whispers to the others.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 9, 2009)

The ways of the arcane are not part of my teachings. Is the barrier permeable?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 9, 2009)

OOC:  Sorry, very tired.  Make an Arcana, Thievery or Perception check DC20.    (Anyone may attempt.)


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 9, 2009)

Mognyr hefts his fallchion purposefully.  I could try chopping through it, he offers.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2009)

*Keyleth*

OOC: Perception 13 only.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2009)

Vessel's face remains looking blank. I see nothing that will help.

OOC: Perception 1d20+4=15


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 10, 2009)

"Get me out of here.  The hobgoblins didn't seem to have any problems putting me in here."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth, always being vigilant, closely watches the woman as she speaks, wondering whether she speaks the truth or whether it might be an elaborate trap of some sort.


OOC: Insight 25


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 10, 2009)

[sblock=Thanee]Truth.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 10, 2009)

Whorven squints into the magical barrier, trying to notice a solution to the problem.  His eyes begin to water and he notices nothing.  "Unless somebody is havin' a betta idea, maybe we kin leava here.  If we kin find the gobbo that didit, it can prolly undoit."

[sblock=Perception 7] Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“As far as I can see, the ward is not constantly active. If we are quick enough, we might be able to pull you out of it, while it is out.”_


----------



## renau1g (Apr 11, 2009)

Hearing Keyleth's words, Argosin knows the time for action is now and he boldly goes through the glowing barrier in an attempt to save the woman. If he gets through, he'll pick her up and carry her out.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 11, 2009)

OOC: Perception roll for Argosin. 1d20-1=9

Argosin didn't quite get the timing right. Argosin takes 9 damage and the old crone inside screams in pain.  The boundary seemed to soliidfy as use approached it.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2009)

OOC: Though I kinda doubt, that it makes a difference, Keyleth's presence grants her allies a +1 bonus to Perception, because she is an elf.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 11, 2009)

"Maybe one of you want to give it a try" the large dragonborn says, as he clutches his chest against the magical energies.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“Are you alright?”_ Keyleth asks the woman. _“If you are willing to give it another try, I will do my best to get you out. I am also a healer, so I can look after your wounds, if the field harmed you during the attempt.”_


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 12, 2009)

Whorven shrugs his thick shoulders.  "Go ahead Keyleth, it couldn'a hurt ta try.  Well mayba it could."

[sblock=ooc]Not sure if Keyleth is volunteering to go through the barrier or not.  I could try as well.  My perception is +6.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Okay, sometimes I goof and don't tweak flavor text.
This trap has an unclear disable description.  I'd like someone (ANYONE) to described getting the old woman out, don't roll skills, assume it works.  Alternatively, just decide to leave her.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanee said:


> _“Are you alright?”_ Keyleth asks the woman. _“If you are willing to give it another try, I will do my best to get you out. I am also a healer, so I can look after your wounds, if the field harmed you during the attempt.”_




"Let's try again." Argosin says angrily, cursing and spitting at the cowardly goblinoids and their traps. Oh they were going to pay for this once he got his claws on them. The large dragonborn again braves the glowing door and manages to squeeze through grabbing the old woman and miraculously comes out relatively unscathed. 

"Perhaps...I can have...you look over me....after you check out this woman" the dragonborn pants, trying to regain his breath and motions that he wants to take a moment to rest before moving on.

[sblock=OOC]
Argosin will use 1 HS (hopefully with Keyleth's Healing Word bonus) 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 14, 2009)

Whorven sighs and shakes his head as the dragonborn once again rushes into the field...wait...he made it...and out again.  Smiling, with mud at the corners of his mouth, instead of saliva, the dwarf grasp the dragonborn's forearm.  "Good one."
He turns to the old woman.  "Do ya know where the rest of the townspeople er?"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 14, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“Let me see,”_ Keyleth moves towards the woman first, to see how she can help her best. Not quite sure, she uses a healing prayer to mend the wounds of the townswoman, before using another to help her dragonborn ally and sitting down to rest up to be ready for the next threat they stumble upon.


OOC: Heal 10; Healing Word on woman (HSV+8); Healing word on Argosin (HSV+8); short rest.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 14, 2009)

"Well, it's really easy to keep track of the other prisoners when I'm trapped in a magic circle. No, I don't know where they are.  Well, somewhat.  The guard captain is dead.  The hobgoblins showed me his body.  It was all wrapped in webbing.  They were trying to intimidate me into joining them.  They also threatened his brat, named Thurbin or something.   I suppose you've come from Brindol.  I'll need help getting back there now."

[sblock=ooc]I am not penalizing anyone for damages/Healing surges in this "encounter".[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 15, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]How long was the trip back to town?  I'm afraid if we leave, they will kill the prisoners and be prepared for us to come back.  Would it be a bad idea to keep her with us, but behind us, so she won't be in combat and can run if she needs to?[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 17, 2009)

OOC:  The trip from town took the better part of a day, and remember, the whole point of this was to collect 6 or 7 prisoners.
[sblock=advice]If you want my advice, I'd say that I wouldn't consider leaving until you need an extended rest, and you should consider the risks of stopping progress carefully.[/sblock]

"So are you taking me back or what?"


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 17, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] I agree, let's wait until we need the rest.  She can hang behind us in an area we know is cleared.  Besides, she might help us in our interactions with the other prisoners. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 17, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Agreed.  I'm moving things on.  I'm not the best diplomancer, so a follow up is probably needed here.  [/sblock]

"Nope yer comin' w' us.  Try an' stay out o' tha way.  We shoul' prolly go back up."  The dwarf brushes at his beard, small pebbles and dirt falls out, but he doesn't seem to care.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2009)

"Don't worry, we'll keep ya safe." Argosin says with a wink and toothy smile, his blood already pumping at the anticipation of further battle.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 20, 2009)

"All I want is to be able to reast my ol;d bones and your not gonna take me home?  Fine.  I'm not happy.  But I guess you're the ones with the weapons, right."

OOC:  SOrry I've been out of tough, I'm back.

You have explored this branch fully.  The path from here will either go through the right or left door in the chamber with the braziers.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2009)

"Well, those goblins were running through the door on the right, so maybe we should go see what they were so anxious to protect?" Argosin suggests.

[sblock=DM]
I love the new avatar picture... poor Jean-Luc
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 20, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“Indeed, it is not safe for you to travel alone. And the way back to safety and then back here will take too long for us; we cannot risk the lives of the other prisoners by getting each of you out and back one by one. We have to stop the goblins now! Come with us and stay out of harm's way as good as you can. We will protect you.”_


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 21, 2009)

"Yeah, let's go to tha right door."  Whorven walks over to the door, puts his ear to it, is ready to open it.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 21, 2009)

OOC:  The "right" door on your map is on your left in the description.

"Why should I care about the safety of the other prisoners?  They'd likely let me rot in here.  Irregardless, you've clearly made up your mind."

When you return to the flame chamber, you see the door to your left is open.  The hobgoblin opened it.  Did you close it?  Or did it get re-opened?

You can see a dim, very dim bluish light around a corner to the left.

[sblock=IF YOU GO BEYOND THE CORNER]A stairway leads up to an open doorway, the bluish light seems to come from the floor beyond.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 21, 2009)

Whorven steps to the door, and sees the light coming from underneath another door.  He motions the others forward as he rounds the corner.  Somehow he leaves muddy footprints behind him.  After a few moments the mud disappears into the stone.  Once at the corner he listens at the door, hoping to hear voices or a hint at what lies beyond.

OOC:  Passive Perception 16.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 22, 2009)

OOC: You all stare in amazement as Whoven does a great pantomime of listening at a door that does not exist.

When you turn the corner, the stairway leads up to an open doorway, the bluish light seems to come from the floor beyond.

You think you might hear some skittering noises, like small claws on stone.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 23, 2009)

OOC:  Sorry totally misread that!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2009)

Argosin will boldly lead the way down the open corridor, not fearful of the glowing floor, despite the painful lesson offered by the earlier glowing wall.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 24, 2009)

Chuckling at Whoven's antics, Mognyr follows Argosin into the room.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 24, 2009)

Whorven shrugging at the door which seemed to be illusionary follows the others into the room.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 24, 2009)

A square bounded by glowing runes dominates the floor in this room. The east wall has a door. The walls are covered with empty alcoves designed to hold dead bodies.

[sblock=init]Keyleth, Mognyr, Vessel, Argosin, Whoven, Badguys
1d20+2;1d20+3;1d20+0;1d20+2;1d20+0;1d20+7
1d20+2=9, 1d20+3=18, 1d20+0=5, 1d20+2=17, 1d20+0=20, 1d20+7=18[/sblock]
Mognyr and Whoven are the first to notice that you are not alone.

The alcoves are crawling with very small lizards with very sharp teeth.  When you begin to enter the room, they seem to center in two big clumps.

[sblock=drake stats]2 Needlefang Drake Swarms (D) Level 2 Soldier
Medium natural beast (reptile, swarm) XP 125 each
Initiative +7 Senses Perception +7
Swarm Aattack aura 1; the needlefang drake swarm makes a basic attack as a free action against each enemy that begins its turn in the aura.
HP 38; Bloodied 19
AC
ac 18; Fortitude 15, Reflex 17, Will 14
Immune fear; Resist half damage from melee and ranged attacks;
Vulnerable +5 damage from close and area attacks.
Speed 7
m Swarm of Teeth (standard; at-will)
+8 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, or 2d10 + 4 damage against a prone target.
M Pull Down (minor; at-will)
+ 7 vs. Fortitude; the target is knocked prone.
Alignment Unaligned Languages —
Str 15 (+3) Dex 18 (+5) Wis 12 (+2)
Con 14 (+3) Int 2 (–3) Cha 10 (+1)[/sblock]

Status:
Mognyr  HP 30/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whoven  HP 33/33[16], HS 9/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

D1 Needlefang Drake Swarm 38/38(19) D(18|15,17,14);  OA +8 vs. AC; 1d10+4
D2 Needlefang Drake Swarm 38/38(19) D(18|15,17,14);  OA +8 vs. AC; 1d10+4

Mognyr and Whoven are up.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 24, 2009)

Whorven moves into the room taking care to avoid the runes on the floor.  He comes a stop just short of the swarm of lizards on their left.  He swings his hammer, spectral vines try and wrap around the creatures, but they are too small and quick and they avoid his attack.

[sblock=Actions]Move to D7.  Thorn strike vs D1.  Roll Lookup
17 to hit and 9 damage.  Miss.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden
Initiative: +0; Passive Perception: 16 Passive Insight: 11
AC: 18--Fort: 15--Ref: 12--Will: 12--Speed: 5
HP: 33/33--Bloodied: 16--Surge: 8--Surges remaining: 9/12
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Thorn Strike
Strength of Stone
Warden's Fury(Interrupt)
Warden's Grasp(Reaction)
Thunder Ram Assault
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 29, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Wait, I'm not behind... REDCLAW is behind...[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 29, 2009)

Mognyr moves swiftly into the room, then charges the swarm that Whorven is attacking.
[sblock=ooc] Move to C9, then charge D1, ending at C6 (or C7 if Whorven pulled it), hits AC 26 for 12 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 29, 2009)

[sblock=NPC Actions]d1 minor pulldownn Mognyr 1d20+7=13 Fort failed
   Std Attack Mognyr 1d20+8=13, 1d10+4=9 AC failed
   mv SHift
   AURA Takes palce at the start of Mog/Who's tturns 1d20+8=11, 1d10+4=7, 1d20+8=9, 1d10+4=7AC Fails
D2 mv mover to doorway
   minor pulldown Argosin 1d20+7=25 Fort hit Argosin Prone
   Std Attack Argosin 1d20+8=17, 2d10+4=18 AC hit 18 damage
   AURA 1d20+8=9, 1d10+4=10, 1d20+8=12, 2d10+4=11 Vessel. Argosin both missed
G std 1d20+7+2=12, 1d6+1d6+3=8 misses Whoven[/sblock]
The first clutch of drakes bite and slash Mognyr, but he fends them off.  They move a little toward the door so Both Mognyr and Whoven are amongst them.  Both warriors seem uhharmed at the moment.
The remaining drakes rush the doorway.  They pull Argosin down before he can react, clawing and biting him.
A gnome, lurking in the shadows, fires a crossbow bolt at Whoven.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 30/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whoven  HP 33/33[16], HS 9/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2; Prone
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 21/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

D1 Needlefang Drake Swarm 32/38(19) D(18|15,17,14);  OA +8 vs. AC; 1d10+4
D2 Needlefang Drake Swarm 38/38(19) D(18|15,17,14);  OA +8 vs. AC; 1d10+4
G Gnome Skulk 34/34(17) D(16|14,14,12); OA +7 vs. AC; 1d8 + 3


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2009)

*Keyleth*

In order to help Argosin against the swarm of drakes, Keyleth attacks them with holy light.


OOC: Sacred Flame on D2 (hit Reflex 22 for 10 damage);
*Argosin* gains 2 temporary hit points.

And, BTW, Whoven is called Whorven, as I noticed recently.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 29, 2009)

OOC: And I thought it was hard to learn Mogryn's name!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

Trying his best to swat at the drakes, Argosin breaths acid on them from his prone position, before standing up and taking a swing at them with his sword, opening up a spot for Vessel to shift out of the way.

[sblock=Actions]
Minor: Dragon's Breath Vs Ref; Acid Dmg (1d20+6=17, 1d6+1=7) 
Move: Stand up
Standard: Wolf Pack Tactics Vs AC; Dmg (1d20+9=16, 1d12+4=12)  & Vessel can shift 1 square
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 25/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 6/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 30, 2009)

Whorven swings his hammer in a wide arc before him, drawing strength from the stone under his booted feet.  His swing misses them though, the nimble lizards are again able to avoid his large weapon.  His prescence though makes them focus on him.

[sblock=Actions]Attack swarm w/ str of stone:  Roll Lookup
Miss.

Mark D1.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden
Initiative: +0; Passive Perception: 16 Passive Insight: 11
AC: 18--Fort: 15--Ref: 12--Will: 12--Speed: 5
HP: 33/33--Bloodied: 16--Surge: 8--Surges remaining: 9/12
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Thorn Strike
Strength of Stone
Warden's Fury(Interrupt)
Warden's Grasp(Reaction)
Thunder Ram Assault
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 1, 2009)

Mognyr circles around the drakes, using Whorven's wild swing to his advantage, then swings his axe in a mighty sweep of its own, hoping to catch the lizards as they jump over the dwarf's hammer.
[sblock=ooc] Shift to D5
Great Cleave vs. D1, hits AC 15 for 10 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 2, 2009)

OOC: Waiting on Stonegod(Vessel)


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2009)

Taking his cue from Argosin, Vessel steps back from the sudden appearance of the drakes. He moves behind the warriors, and call forth an avenging bolt against the swarm. He glances at the runes, trying to determine their meaning.[sblock=Actions]Shift H3 from Wolf pact. Move to G4. Avenging Light vs. D2: Fort 16, 12 radiant damage. Religion on the runes: 1d20+5=20[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Note that I clipped off some digits on the square numbers .  Swarms take Half damage for ranged or melee attacks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Vessel]The runes are not religious symbols.[/sblock]
[sblock=rolls]D1: Minor Pulldown Mognyr1d20+7=16 hit, Mognyr is prone
Move->Minor Pulldown Whoven1d20+7=27 hit, Whoven is prone, but saves.1d20=11
Std: 1d20+8+2=11, 2d10+4=9 Miss Mognyr.
Aura:1d20+8+2=22, 2d10+4=22, 1d20+8=20, 1d10+4=11 Will Hit Mognyr and Whorven
D2:Move: Shift H12
Minor Pulldown Keyleth 1d20+7=26 Keyleth Prone
Std: 1d20+8+2=15, 2d10+4=17 Hit Keylteh for 17
Aura: 1d20+8+2=26, 2d10+4=15, 1d20+8=11, 1d10+4=11, 1d20+8=28, 1d10+4=10Keyleth, Arg, Vessel hit keyleth for 15
G: Minor: Switch Weapons
Mv: Move I5
Std: Charge to D5; 1d20+7+2+1=16, 2d6+3=8 Hit Mognyr.[/sblock]

The drakes that remained in the room pull Mognyr down, and both he and Whorven suffer dozens of small claws and bites, badly wounding Mognyr.
The other drakes follow Vessel back, and use the opening to pull down Keyleth.  The drakes swarm all over her and bring her to the brink of death.
The gnome spies and opportunity and charges up to Mognyr, dealing him a wicked blow while down.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 22(2)*/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1; Bloodied Prone
Whorven  HP 33(22)*/33[16], HS 9/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 22+2/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26(16)/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 4(-11)*/24[12], HS 7/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2; Prone; Bloodied
*At the start of your turn to will take damage from the drakes to bring you to the parenthetical value.  Other people going before you can prevent it by moving you out of the area.

D1 Needlefang Drake Swarm 32/38(19) D(18|15,17,14);  OA +8 vs. AC; 1d10+4
D2 Needlefang Drake Swarm 32/38(19) D(18|15,17,14);  OA +8 vs. AC; 1d10+4
G Gnome Skulk 34/34(17) D(16|14,14,12); OA +7 vs. AC; 1d8 + 3


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 4, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Does the aura attack trigger my mark?[/sblock]

Whorven steps to the side, near the prone gnoll, the lizards and the gnome know he is the real threat.  The dwarf swings his hammer, as he thinks of the mighty rams atop the peaks of his mountain home.  His swing flies threw the lizards once more, doing no harm.  As the lizards swarm over him, he swats them away, and catches his breath.

[sblock=Actions]
Shift to C7, mark S1 and G.
Use thunder ram assault on swarm, miss.  Roll Lookup
Use second wind.  +2 to all def(regain 8 hp), except AC which increases by 5.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Whorven, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden
Initiative: +0; Passive Perception: 16 Passive Insight: 11
AC: 18(23)--Fort: 15(17)--Ref: 12(14)--Will: 12(14)--Speed: 5
HP: 30/33--Bloodied: 16--Surge: 8--Surges remaining: 8/12
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Expended
Powers:
Thorn Strike
Strength of Stone
Warden's Fury(Interrupt)
Warden's Grasp(Reaction)
Thunder Ram Assault
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2009)

Argosin looks over at Keyleth and her poor condition, he yells "Move back, stand strong lady elf!" as he swings the blade at the swarm.

[sblock=Actions]
Minor: Inspiring Word on KeylethHealing Bonus (1d6=2) HSV +2 
Standard: Wolf Pack Tactics Vs AC; Dmg (1d20+9=22, 1d12+4=15)  & Keyleth can shift 1 square, if she can't because of prone, then Vessel can.
Move: Shift into the space that either 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 25/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 6/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth hears the words and would gladly follow the advice, but soon there is only blackness as she falls unconscious.


----------



## stonegod (May 6, 2009)

Vessel steps back again. Seeing Keyleth falls, he intones, Pain to those that defy order! Radiance smashes into the beasts, reinforced by Keyleth's fall. Rallying, he is inspired by the dragonborn and acts a bit rashly, blasting again with a thunderous bolt. The power shakes them and forced them back as the warforged retreats.[sblock=OOC]Move: Shift to H14. Standard: Avenging Light vs D2: Fort 18, 10 radiant damage. AP: Thunder of Judgement: Fort 18, 13 thunder damage, D2 is dazed and pushed to H9. Vessel moves to F10 due to Argosin's Bravura Presence.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 6, 2009)

[sblock=Keyleth]Death save?  Forget that.  Ren had a really good way to handle it[/sblock]
[sblock=EvKB]







> Does the aura attack trigger my mark?



 You were included in the attack, so no.  It's also an aura and I'm not sure that counts.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 6, 2009)

OOC:  Keyleth started the last round so her start of turn (and falling unconscious) happens first.

Keyleth falls limp.  She has been brought to the brink of death by the savagery of the drakes.  Argosin inspires a rebounding of faith in Keyleth who manages to revive as the drakes get knocked back by Vessel.  The runes blast the drakes with eldritch energy.

OOC: 2d6=4 Rune damage on drakes.  Keyleth and Redclaw are up.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 22(2)*/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1; Bloodied Prone
Whorven  HP 30/33[16], HS 8/12[8] SW; D(18(23)|15(17),12(14),12(14)); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 22+2/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 16/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1;
Keyleth  HP 8/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2; Prone; Bloodied
*At the start of your turn to will take damage from the drakes to bring you to the parenthetical value.

D1 Needlefang Drake Swarm 32/38(19) D(18|15,17,14);  OA +8 vs. AC; 1d10+4; Marked Whorven
D2 Needlefang Drake Swarm 17/38(19) D(18|15,17,14);  OA +8 vs. AC; 1d10+4; Marked Whorven; Dazed
G Gnome Skulk 34/34(17) D(16|14,14,12); OA +7 vs. AC; 1d8 + 3


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2009)

*Keyleth*

OOC: Well, in that case... 

Keyleth looks around, slightly confused from the short period of unconsciousness. She jumps to her feet, and seeing the drakes further ahead now, aims an attack at them. Then she heals her battered body.

OOC: Stand Up; Sacred Flame on D2 (miss); Healing Word on herself (regain 12).


----------



## Redclaw (May 7, 2009)

Grimacing in pain and frustration, Mognyr stands and attacks the swarm again.  Finish the lizards first, he suggest to Whorven.

[sblock=ooc]   Move Action: Stand from prone
Standard Action: Bloodhunt Rage vs. D1, hits AC 10 for 20 damage, half damage on a miss, so 10 damage, before the swarm trait.  Mognyr enters his rage, dealing 3 extra damage if either he or his target is bloodied.
AP: Second Wind, +7 hp, +2 to all defenses. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

Argosin turns to make sure Keyleth is ok, and seeing her taking care of herself, the dragonborn turns towards the swarm. He marches forward bravely and places himself between Vessel and the enemies. 

Argosin swings the blade, trying to kill more of the tiny drakes and yells "Keep moving, I'll hold them off" to the warforged, then seeing the trouble Mognyr is in, calls out "Don't worry brother, stand up and strike down these foes!" hoping to inspire some courage in the other.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to G10
Standard: Wolf Pack Tactics Vs AC; Damage (1d20+9=17, 1d12+4=7)   & Vessel can shift 1 square. **** I screwed up the attack bonus here. Hits AC 15 for 7 damage, sorry 
Minor: Inspiring Word on Mognyr Healing Bonus (1d6=1) Apparently Argosin is *not* very inspiring.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 22+2/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 6/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> A lot of stuff that didn't happen yet.




OOC:  Argosin already went this round, the drakes and gnome haven't gone yet.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC ERRATA]
Okay, So the Aura didn't trigger the mark but the pulldown did.
This is WHorven's Mark attack (Nature's Fury is easier to retcon.)
1d20+6=11, 1d10+6=8 Missed so no change.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 8, 2009)

[sblock=Actions]D1: Move: Shift to D7.
D1: Minor: Pulldown Whorven; 1d20+7=20 Hit. Saved1d20=20
D1: Std: Swarm of Teeth 1d20+8+2=15, 2d10+4=14 Miss

D2: Runes: 2d6=7
Move: Shift to G10

G: Move: Shift to D6
G: Std: Stab 1d20+7+2=11, 1d8+3+1d6=7 miss

G1 Aura 1d20+8=15, 1d10+4=5, 1d20+8=26, 1d10+4=9 Miss mognyr, hit Whorven 9dmg.
G2 Aura 1d20+8=22, 1d10+4=14[/sblock]

Seeing Whorven as the real threat, the drakes slide closer to him.  They drag him down to the floor and slash at him savagely.  Their teeth don't get through his armor, so aside from being down he is okay.

The other drakes move off of the runes, leaving only Vessel in reach.

The gnome tries to get to the dwarf but also misses.

The drakes wear Whorven down and just before he can act, they bite into him.  The drakes bite in to Vessel's legs, hurting the warforged.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 9/31[15], HS 11/15[7] SW; D(16(18)|15(17),13(15),11(13)); AP 1; Bloodied
Whorven  HP 30(21)/33[16], HS 8/12[8] SW; D(18(23)|15(17),12(14),12(14)); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 22+2/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 7/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1; B loodied
Keyleth  HP 20/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;
*At the start of your turn to will take damage from the drakes to bring you to the parenthetical value.

D1 Needlefang Drake Swarm 27/38(19) D(18|15,17,14);  OA +8 vs. AC; 1d10+4; Marked Whorven
D2 Needlefang Drake Swarm 10/38(19) D(18|15,17,14);  OA +8 vs. AC; 1d10+4; Bloodied
G Gnome Skulk 34/34(17) D(16|14,14,12); OA +7 vs. AC; 1d8 + 3; Marked Whorven


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2009)

As the creatures bite Vessel, a beam of brilliant light engulfs him and pulses outward, burning them and flinging them back into the runes![sblock=Immediate Reaction]Armor of Wrath: Immediate reaction when hit—the drakes take 3 radiant damage and are pushed to I8.[/sblock]Backing up, the warforged's resolved provides him some strength. He then calls forth shards of light to cut and keep the drakes at bay, but the creatures ignore them.[sblock=Action]Move to C10. Used Warforged Resolve to regain 3 hp, gain 3 temp hp. Miss with Grasping Shards.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2009)

*Keyleth*

[SBLOCK=Removed]Seeing the swarm back away from Vessel, Keyleth moves to the end of the corridor and blasts it with divine light. Seeing a chance to remove this threat, the cleric follows up with another attack, but cannot overcome the swarm's resistances.


OOC: Move to G11; Divine Glow vs. D2 (hit Reflex 23 for 8 damage);
Action Point: Sacred Flame vs. D2 (miss); Elven Accuracy (still a miss).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 8, 2009)

The drakes are blasted apart by the runes and are no longer a threat.
4d6=18
Keyleth:  You may redo you turn.


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Seeing the swarm be pushed away from Vessel and destroyed by the runes, Keyleth moves to the end of the corridor and then inside the room, staying clear of the runes. She calls upon Melora's power to aid her companions and to smite their foes.


OOC: Move to D9; Divine Glow vs. D1 and G (hit D1 Reflex 17 for 10 damage and G Reflex 21 for 7 damage);
*Mognyr* and *Whorven* gain +2 power bonus to attacks this round;
Healing Word on Mognyr (regain HSV+10).


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 8, 2009)

Whorven stands tough, as the swarm tries to pull him to the ground.  Swinging his craghammer around him, he tries to crush the lizards to the ground.  Once again, the distraction of so many creatures causes him to miss everything.

[sblock=Actions]Mark G and D1.  Attack with str of stone:  Miss again...Stupid IC.  Roll Lookup
Shift to D8.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven, Dwarven Earthstrength Warden
Initiative: +0; Passive Perception: 16 Passive Insight: 11
AC: 18--Fort: 15--Ref: 12--Will: 12--Speed: 5
HP: 21/33--Bloodied: 16--Surge: 8--Surges remaining: 8/12
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Expended
Powers:
Thorn Strike
Strength of Stone
Warden's Fury(Interrupt)
Warden's Grasp(Reaction)
Thunder Ram Assault
Form of the Fearsome Ram
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 12, 2009)

Argosin and Mognyr are up.  It's been a number of days.  I will give till tomorrow.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 26/31[15], HS 10/15[7] SW; D(16(18)|15(17),13(15),11(13)); AP 1; +2 Att
Whorven  HP 21/33[16], HS 8/12[8] SW; D(18(23)|15(17),12(14),12(14)); AP 1; +2 Att
Argosin  HP 22+2/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 10+3/26[13], HS 9/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1; Bloodied
Keyleth  HP 20/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;
*At the start of your turn to will take damage from the drakes to bring you to the parenthetical value.

D1 Needlefang Drake Swarm 17/38(19) D(18|15,17,14);  OA +8 vs. AC; 1d10+4; Marked Whorven, Bloodied
D2 Needlefang Drake Swarm Dead;
G Gnome Skulk 24/34(17) D(16|14,14,12); OA +7 vs. AC; 1d8 + 3; Marked Whorven (Took 10 hp from Divine Glow, not 7)


----------



## renau1g (May 12, 2009)

Argosin hurries forward to keep up with his allies, seeing them surrounding the enemies, the dragonborn rushes forward with blade held high.

Argosin swings the blade, trying to kill more of the tiny drakes and then seeing the trouble Vessel is in, calls out "Don't worry brother, stand up and strike down these foes!" hoping to inspire some courage in the other.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to E10
Standard: Charge D1 Vs AC; Damage (1d20+9=17, 1d12+4=7)   **** I screwed up the attack bonus here. Hits AC 16 for 7 damage, sorry 
Minor: Inspiring Word on Vessel Healing Bonus (1d6=1) Apparently Argosin is *not* very inspiring.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 22+2/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 6/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 13, 2009)

Sensing the swarm's imminent demise, Mognyr continues swinging away at it, howling in anger and triumph as his blade tears through the swarm of lizards.
[sblock=ooc] Standard: Howling Strike vs. D1, with +2 to attack from Keyleth, +3 damage from rage, +2 damage from pack attack now that Argosin is adjacent to the swarm as well, crit for 22 damage, which also triggers my rampage ability.  Followup attack, also on the swarm, with the same bonuses, hits AC 17 for 15 damage, just missing. [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 13, 2009)

[sblock=NPC Actions]G: Double run. G13
D1: Move + Minor: 2 Pulldowns, both on Whorven
1d20+7=22, 1d20+7=25
  two saves. 1d20=2, 1d20=3double fail
Std: Bites1d20+8=24, 2d10+4=16
Aura:
Whorven, Mognyr, Argosin
1d20+8+2=24, 2d10+4=13, 1d20+8=15, 1d10+4=13, 1d20+8,1d10+4=[19, 8], [4, 4] Hit 13, Miss, hit 4
[/sblock]
The drakes take a savage, bloody beating from Mognyr, drstically reducing their numbers.
The gnome, seeing the drakes slowly dwindling, runs around the room to avoid the runes, and goes down the stairway you came up.
Desperate, the drakes surge around Whorvens legs, finally knocking the dwarf to the floor.  The drakes bite and bite at him, forcing him to make an effort to remain conscious, luckily, he is still able to fight back, although the drakes don't seem to be stopping.


OOC IMPORTANT:  Only Vessel and Keyleth can stop the aura damage on Whorven

Status:
Mognyr  HP 26/31[15], HS 10/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 0; +2 Att
Whorven  HP (-8)*5/33[16], HS 8/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1; +2 Att
Argosin  HP (20+0)*22+2/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 17+3/26[13], HS 8/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1;
Keyleth  HP 20/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;
*At the start of your turn to will take damage from the drakes to bring you to the parenthetical value.

D1 Needlefang Drake Swarm 6/38(19) D(18|15,17,14);  OA +8 vs. AC; 1d10+4; Marked Whorven, Bloodied
G Gnome Skulk 24/34(17) D(16|14,14,12); OA +7 vs. AC; 1d8 + 3; Marked Whorven


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2009)

OOC: I assume you mean stopping by attacking; I don't see anything else Vessel can do.

Seeing the dwarf go down, Vessel calls forth another bolt from the heavens. But the little ones resist.

OOC: Avenging light: Fort 14 misses.


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2009)

*Keyleth*

As the swarm rushes over Whorven, Keyleth tries to stop it from battering the prone dwarf by attacking it with radiant light. As the swarm goes down, the elven cleric already is on her way to pursuit the fleeing gnome.


OOC: Minor Hunter's Quarry; Free Divine Fortune; Standard Lance of Faith vs. D1 (Hit Reflex 17 for 15/2=7 damage, Yay for Divine Fortune); Move to H11.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 13, 2009)

OOC:  Just confirminng the kill on the Swarm.

Whorven  HP 5/33[16], HS 8/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1; +2 Att
Argosin  HP 22+2/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;


----------



## Redclaw (May 14, 2009)

Seeing the drakes fall, Mognyr chases after the fleeing gnome, ending his sprint by burying his sword in its shoulder.
[sblock=ooc] Move to G10
Standard: Howling Strike charge vs. gnome, hits AC 25 for 16 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Seeing the others having taken care of the drakes, Argosin follows Mognyr in chasing down the gnome. He reaches the opening in the corridor and follows the barbarian's powerful charge, echoing the manuever's of his large ally.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to H10
Standard: Charge G Vs AC; Damage (1d20+8=25, 1d12+4=13) Hits AC 25 for 13 damage
Minor: n/a
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 22+2/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 6/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 14, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Confirmed kill on the gnome.  

Could someone post their current xps?
Could everyone who has their character in the character builder post the summary in the RG thread?[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 15, 2009)

The gnome falls to the ground.   You all stand in the silent room, the eerie glow of the runes lighting your sight.

You hear a muffled, "he... hello?" from the door to the east.


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“More prisoners?”_ Keyleth wonders. _“Let us free them as well.”_


----------



## Redclaw (May 15, 2009)

Mognyr removes his sword from the gnome's corpse and lovingly wipes it clean.  Baring his fangs at the corpse, he turns and moves back to the room with the glowing tiles, careful not to step on them.  One of you should go first, he suggests, grinning wickedly.  Don't want to scare whoever it is.


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

"Agreed, my face might be one not welcomed by villiagers not used to us draconians" Argosin says, smiling his toothy grin wryly.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 15, 2009)

You open the door into another, smaller room.

There are no visible exits other than the door you opened, and a small low fountain running in the room.  A dwarf is chained to the wall, bloody and obviously severely beaten.  "Help..." he cries weekly.


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth moves over towards the dwarf to see how bad his injuries are. _“Don't worry. You are safe for now.”_


OOC: Heal Check 24


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 16, 2009)

Whorven pats the dragonborn and the gnoll on the back.  "Good job." 

The warden steps into the room seeing the dwarf in chains attempts to break him free.  After his hammer smashes down one the bindings, he calls to one of the others.  "Search tha goblin, look fer keys."

[sblock=ooc]If we are taking a short rest now, I'll spend 3 surges(help from the leaders could help me get full.)

Whorven HP 29/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 16, 2009)

Mognyr hefts his heavy blade once more.  I got a key right here, if you want me to use it.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 18, 2009)

Leyra_Keyleth_ heals the dwarfs injuries so he is at least stable, although he looks like he needs rest badly.  You find a key on the gnome.  It unlocks the shackles holding him in place.  "I'm hoping you're from Brindol on a rescue mission.  Based on the looks of some of you I wouldn't want to be fighting you."


----------



## Redclaw (May 18, 2009)

Mognyr grins, letting his teeth show a bit more than necessary.  No need to fight us, he tells the dwarf.  But if you could tell us where any of the other prisoners are, that would be great.


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“Yes, indeed, we are on a rescue mission. We have to find the others. Can you help us?”_


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 18, 2009)

Looking at the old crone who has poked her head in the room near the back of the group, He says "I see you found _her_."
"I was near Jalissa, she's an acolyte from the temple of Ioun.  I was brought in for an interrogation and she was there...  Where was that chamber... I was blindfolded... down the stairs, straight across the entry chamber,
turning left in the room that smelled of goblin, then left again in the room with the crackling sound, around two right corners, then through a room that smelled of the dead, then up the stairs to a room with a sticky floor, right and up another set of stairs, then through a dusty room and left through a door. That good enough directions for ya?”


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 18, 2009)

Whorven listens as best as he could to the wounded dwarf's directions.  "My memory isn't as good as yers, but it doesn't matta'.  Yer comin' wi' us too.  Try an' stay outta tha way.  I don't be wantin' yer death on our hands."


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 19, 2009)

Status:
Mognyr  HP 26/31[15], HS 10/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 0;
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 23/26[13], HS 7*/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1;
Keyleth  HP 20/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

"Do I look like I'm goin' anywhere?"


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“I can heal your wounds, but it will take some time.”_


OOC: Short Rest and using Healing Word on the wounded dwarf, if that is of any use.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 19, 2009)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Short Rest and using Healing Word on the wounded dwarf, if that is of any use.




OOC: Yeah, he has only one healing surge.  Technically, I'd wager that like most "peasants" he's probably a minion.  The heal check was plenty.


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

"Shall we keep moving, where to next?" Argosin will ask the others


----------



## Redclaw (May 19, 2009)

Follow the dwarf's memory and rescue the Iounian? Mognyr asks.  He again presents his fang-filled attempt at a disarming smile.  I haven't had my fill of killing goblins yet, what about the rest of you?


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2009)

It is our duty to restore these souls to the bosom of civilization. Let us be going.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 20, 2009)

You head back out towards the entrance.

You begin to make motions towards the unopened door in the flame room when Zerriska (the old crone) starts complaining.

"What are you doing?  You've got enough of us.  I'm not going another foot unless its all of you escorting us back.  I'm not letting you riisk my life rescuing the rest of these fools!"


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“What do you think is more of a risk? Staying here, alone, while we move on, or come with us?”_ is all Keyleth has to say about that.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 20, 2009)

She grumbles something inaudibly but moves closer to the door with the rest of you.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

Argosin laughs, a deep guttural sound, as the woman complains and Keyleth's response.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 20, 2009)

Whorven opens the door.  Hammer drawn, he leads the way.  "More stinkin' goblin probably."


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2009)

"I've had enough goblins to last a lifetime. They're no good to eat, all stringy and so little meat." Argosin replies, licking his lips, the pointed reptilian tongue running over his scales. 

He follows Whorven's lead, with his fullblade drawn.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 24, 2009)

[sblock=stealth and initiative]Surprise:keyleth,redclaw,vessel,argosin,whorven (1d20+2=9, 1d20+3=4, 1d20=10, 1d20=18, 1d20=1)
Initiative:Keyleth, Mognyr, Vessel, Argosin, Whorven, Badguys (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=16, 1d20+0=13, 1d20+2=14, 1d20+0=19, 1d20+4=12)
You all get a full round of actions before the hobgoblins.[/sblock]







EvolutionKB said:


> Whorven opens the door.  Hammer drawn, he leads the way.  "More stinkin' goblin probably."




Your words echo in the surprisingly resonant hallway behind the door.  You hear several grunts of surprise from around a corner, but clearly they are alerted to your presence.  Despite that, you manage to get the drop on the hobgoblins in the room.

This L-shaped room has doors in the north and west walls.  A group of angry hobgoblins is near the middle of the room.  Around the periphery of the room are bedrolls, sacks, and a roasting rack near the brazier.  A narrow fissure in the ceiling carries the smoke from the brazier away.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 26/31[15], HS 10/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 0;
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 23/26[13], HS 7*/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1;
Keyleth  HP 20/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

R1 Hobgoblin Grunt HP 1*; D(17|15,13,12)
R2 Hobgoblin Grunt HP 1*; D(17|15,13,12)
R3 Hobgoblin Grunt HP 1*; D(17|15,13,12)
R4 Hobgoblin Grunt HP 1*; D(17|15,13,12)
H Hobgoblin Soldier HP 47/47[23]; D(20|18,16,16)


----------



## Redclaw (May 24, 2009)

Mognyr steps lightly into the room, determined to whet his blade on more hobgoblin bones.  The falchion slips effortlessly through the first enemy's guard, and then its neck and shoulder.  Pulled by the weight of his swing, the gnoll launches into a reckless charge at another foe.

This time his blade meets only metal, as it harmlessly deflects off his target's armor.

[sblock=ooc] Move: move to G11
Standard: Recuperating Strike vs. R3, hits AC 19 for 9 damage, and Mognyr gains 3 temp. hp.
Free Action: Swift Howling Charge vs. H (which leaves me open for an Opp.Att. from R2), hits AC 19 for 11 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth heads into the room, next to the roasting rack and unleashes an explosion of light amongst their enemies, felling another one of them and wounding one more, thus clearing the way for her allies to move in.


OOC: Move to F11; Divine Glow on R1, R2, R3 (dead already), R4, H (R2 dead; H hit for 6 damage);
*Mognyr* gets a +2 power bonus on his next attack.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 24, 2009)

Whorven moves into the room carefully treading over the bodies of the dead.  The dwarf glares at the hobgoblins, making sure they know he is a threat.  The warden swings his hammer at vile creature next to him.  His blow clangs of the creature own weapon.

[sblock=Actions]Move to H9.  Mark H, R1, and R4.  Str of Stone on R4.  Miss.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 25, 2009)

Seeing the others presses the attack, the warforged surges forward. Raising his hand and the rod enscribed with Erathis' might, Vessel calls forth bolts of bolts of thunder against the gathered hobgoblins. One slumps from the holy power while another is flung back to the far side of the room!

OOC: Move to I12. Thunder of Judgement vs. H, R1, and R4: Hit H, Hit R1, Miss R4;  5 thunder damage and H pushed to G5 and R1's corpse to J5.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 25, 2009)

The hobgoblin's blade slashed mognyr as he charged the leader.
[sblock=OOC-NPC's]OA on Mognyr  1d20+6=23[/sblock]

Waiting on Argosin.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 24/31[15], HS 10/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 0; +2 Next Attack
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 22/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 23/26[13], HS 7/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1;
Keyleth  HP 20/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

R1 Hobgoblin Grunt Dead
R2 Hobgoblin Grunt Dead
R3 Hobgoblin Grunt Dead
R4 Hobgoblin Grunt HP 1*; D(17|15,13,12); +6 vs Armor Class; 5 damage. Marked(W)
H Hobgoblin Soldier HP 36/47[23]; D(20|18,16,16) Marked(W)


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2009)

The dragonborn hopes the others have their foe tied up as he eyes the hobgoblin along the back wall. Argosin rushes forward and uses the momentum from his movements to add weight behind his blow. After swinging the large blade at the hobgoblin, he unleashes a gout of roiling green acidic chlorine gas at the enemy.

[sblock=Actions]
*sorry for the delay, enworld crashing + busy weekend = slow posting

Move/Standard: Charge H Vs AC; Damage (1d20+10=17, 1d12+4=11) 
Minor: Dragon's Breath at H Vs Ref; Acid (1d20+6=12, 1d6+1=7) 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 22+2/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 6--Surges remaining: 6/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 26, 2009)

Argosin's attacks fail to hurt the hobgoblin.

------------
[sblock=Badguys rolls]1d20+6=7 Grunt Misses Whorven.  Shift to I8
Soldier: Shift H5.  Attacks Mognyr with Formation Strike*
Whorven Nature's Grasp Slide to G5, preventing his shift after Formation strike
1d20+7=27, 1d10+4=14WASTED CRIT! Did max damage anyway.[/sblock]

The grunt swings wildly at Whorven, then starts backing up towards the door.  "The Hand will crush you!" he shouts as he backs up.

The soldier pivots around the Warlord and looks to make a distracting attack and get back-to-back with the other hobgoblin.  Whorven's earthen grasp slams the soldier back in place, but unfortunately this left Argosin open for a devastating blow.  The soldier chuckles in a resonant voice, "The dark lady smiles on me today..."

Status:
Mognyr  HP 24/31[15], HS 10/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 0; +2 Next Attack
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 8/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2; Bloodied.
Vessel HP 23/26[13], HS 7*/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1;
Keyleth  HP 20/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

R4 Hobgoblin Grunt HP 1*; D(17|15,13,12); +6 vs Armor Class; 5 damage. Marked(W)
H Hobgoblin Soldier HP 36/47[23]; D(20|18,16,16) Marked(W)


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2009)

"It's about time I found a challenge down here" the dragonborn roars in response, swinging his blade down at the hobgoblin, spinning the grip in his hands and following the downward blow with and upward slash, but his aim is off.

[sblock=Actions]
Ouch...I'm a terrible warlord, all of my abilities need my allies to be around the enemy . Oh, I just realized his HSV should be 7 not 6, 25/4 = 6 + 1 for draconic heritage (his Con modifier)

Move: Shift to H5
Standard: Melee Basic Attack on H Vs AC; Damage (1d20+10=19, 1d12+4=16) *includes +1 racial bonus for being bloodied
Minor: Inspiring Word on self healing bonus (1d6=1) , heals self for 8, no longer bloodied
Action Point: Melee Basic Attack on H Vs AC; Damage (1d20+9=16, 1d12+4=5) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 16/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 7--Surges remaining: 5/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 26, 2009)

Whorven swings his craghammer in a raising blow, attemping bash the underside of the hobs jaw.  The dwarf though just hits the bottom of the hobgoblin's shield though.

[sblock=Actions]Str of stone on R4.  IC castle still hates Whorven.  11 to hit.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth moves closer to the hobgoblins, focusing on the bigger one, and attacks him with a lance of pure light, burning him badly.


OOC: Move to G7; Hunter's Quarry on H; Divine Fortune; Lance of Faith on H (CRIT! for 18 damage);
*Vessel* gets a +2 power bonus on his next attack roll against H.


----------



## Redclaw (May 26, 2009)

Stepping around Whorven, Mognyr brings his blood-coated falchion down on the hobgoblin warrior's surprised face, splitting it down the middle and finishing his foe off.

[sblock=ooc] Move: move to I9
Standard: Recuperating Strike vs. R4, hits AC 23 for 6 damage.  (should be 25 thanks to Divine Glow, not that it matters)
Darn, already used Swift Charge
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 27, 2009)

Seeing the wounded Whorven, Vessel intones a word of vengeance against the hobgoblin. Holy light strikes the hob and it feels the punishment of the just.

OOC: Avenging Light: Fort 18, 13hp radiant damage. Its 16 radiant damage if we let it hit before Whorven unbloodied himself.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 27, 2009)

[sblock=Argosin, Vessel]Because Argosin went last in the round before, I will rule that Argosin was still bloodied when vessel attacked.[/sblock][sblock=Bad Guy Rolls]Goblin Sharpshooter 1 on Argosin AC16 (1d20+9=24, 1d10+4+1d6=9)
Goblin Sharpshooter 2 on Argosin AC16 (1d20+9=18, 1d10+4+1d6=9)
Soldier Shift G6 Flail Keyleth AC 15 Slowed, Marked (1d20+7=20, 1d10+4=9)[/sblock]

The hobgoblin stares at Argosin, his body ravaged by radiant energies and says... "it's not over yet, the hand is watchful!"
*THUNK**THUNK*
Two crossbow bolts fly from the darkness beyond the north doorway and bury themselves in Argosin's chest.  The dragonborn collapses.

"FOR SINRUTH!!!!" He shouts as he attacks Keyleth, the flail's head banging into her legs, bruising her and tripping her up.

OOC:  Be specific with light sources.  Unless told otherwise the door to the north is open, but the area beyond is complete darkness.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 24/31[15], HS 10/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 0;
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP -2/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 1*; Prone, Dying
Vessel HP 23/26[13], HS 7*/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1;
Keyleth  HP 11/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2; Bloodied, Marked(H), Slowed

R4 Hobgoblin Grunt Dead;
G1 Goblin Sharpshooter HP 31/31[15]; D(16|12,14,11);
G2 Goblin Sharpshooter HP 31/31[15]; D(16|12,14,11);
H Hobgoblin Soldier HP 2/47[23]; D(20|18,16,16), Quarry(K), Bloodied;


----------



## stonegod (May 27, 2009)

OOC: I believe we stated Vessel has a sunrod. He'll move up next round I guess.


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“Then let the hand watch this,”_ Keyleth says, as another radiant attack from her brings the hobgoblin down. Argosin then feels the rejuvenating power of her healing prayer mend some of his wounds.


OOC: Shift to F8; Sacred Flame on H (miss); Elven Accuracy (better... hit Reflex 19 for 11 damage);
*Argosin* gains 2 temporary hit points;
Healing Word on *Argosin* (regain HSV+6).


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 27, 2009)

All but Thanee are up.
Please check the OOC Thread.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 24/31[15], HS 10/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 0;
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 13+2/25[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 1*; Prone
Vessel HP 23/26[13], HS 7*/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1;
Keyleth  HP 11/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2; Bloodied, Marked(H), Slowed

G1 Goblin Sharpshooter HP 31/31[15]; D(16|12,14,11);
G2 Goblin Sharpshooter HP 31/31[15]; D(16|12,14,11);
H Hobgoblin Soldier Dead;


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 27, 2009)

[sblock=Sunrod Retcon]*Sigh*  Remind me to give you my sunrod hatred rant one day....

Okay, umm, there was a curtain over the door way that blocked a lot of the sunrod light....  (That's a lie but it means no retcon.)  I'll be monitoring posts to update info on lighting and stealth especially if you spend actions on active perception checks.[/sblock]

A hallway stretches north into the darkness. A jagged hole in the floor runs the width of the passageway about 10 feet ahead. Two ropes hang from the ceiling and extend down into the pit.  You saw one goblin disappear into the darkness just as Vessel's light finally got past the "curtain".

[sblock=Pit OOC]Creatures can clear the pit with a successful
DC 10 Athletics check (DC 20 if they don’t have a
running start) or a DC 12 Acrobatics check (to swing
across on the rope).[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 27, 2009)

Charwoman Gene said:


> [sblock=Sunrod Retcon]*Sigh*  Remind me to give you my sunrod hatred rant one day....[/sblock]



[sblock=Don't be a Sunrod Haytah]Vessel's been carrying it around awhile[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 27, 2009)

[sblock=hate]worst thing in 3e must die!!!!!![/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

Argosin cries out in pain as the bolts strike him and the darkness engulfs him, falling to the floor.

The Dragonborn stands up and decides to wait until the others are with him before charging headlong into danger. He says to Keyleth, "Thank you, may your gods blessing be on you"

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Stand up
Standard: total defense 
Minor: Inspiring Word on Keyleth [healing bonus (1d6=1)  wow.. that's like the 3rd 1 I've rolled for the healing bonus. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 13/25+2 THP--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 7--Surges remaining: 4/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 27, 2009)

Whorven moves forward, jumping easily across the pit.  If foes are there, he swings at them wildly, they focus on him.

[sblock=Actions]
Move and then charge to H11.  Athletics check:  19 success.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2087800/
If anything is in range, basic attack is a miss. Again.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2087809/
Mark adjacient creatures in range.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 28, 2009)

With an excited howl, Mognyr follow Whorven across the pit, easily clearing the minor obstacle.  
[sblock=ooc] Double move to I9. Athletics check 23
Oh, and I just remembered, I should have 5 temp hp for dropping the minion.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2009)

Vessel steps forward to bring forth the light and peers forward before moving some more

OOC: Move to I20. Minor check for perception down both halls (is the W door closed?): 1d20+4=9. If he sees nothing W, then move to I16.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=Vessel Perception]West door is closed.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rolls]1d20+9=11, 1d6-+4=-3 Miss Mognyr.
1d20+9+2=23, 1d6+4+1d6=14 Hit Mognyr -> Unstealthed[/sblock]

"You may have killed Knarsh, but you will fall in the end!", shouts the visible Goblin as he fires a wild shot at Mognyr.  His hidden companion makes himself visible after delivering a bolt into Mognyr's chest.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 6/31[15], HS 10/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 0;
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 13+2/25[12], HS 5/8[7] SW; D+2(16|15,10,15); AP 1*;
Vessel HP 23/26[13], HS 7/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1;
Keyleth  HP 18/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

G1 Goblin Sharpshooter HP 31/31[15]; D(16|12,14,11);
G2 Goblin Sharpshooter HP 31/31[15]; D(16|12,14,11);

I AM LAZY.  I FORGOT TO PUT G2 AT I11, sorry.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 29, 2009)

"Let's get'em buddy!"  Whorven moves forward, swinging his craghammer at the creature's knee.  The nimble goblin hops over his weapon.  Frustrated by the quickness of the creature, Whorven growls, and the creatures know they need to focus on him.

[sblock=Actions]Str of Stone on G1.  Miss.  Mark both gobs.
Roll Lookup

I think the only time I've rolled above a 6 in this encounter was to jump the pit.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 30, 2009)

Clutching at the bolt in his chest, Mognyr spits a little blood at the goblins and charges once again.  I may fall, but it won't be until I feast on your bones!
[sblock=ooc] Charging howling smite vs. G2, miss.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 30, 2009)

The goblins mutter something to each other.  They use the opprtnity of your wild swings to move out of your reach.

[sblock=Goblin Speech]"How the hell did they kill Knarsh?  They're incompetent"   "Beats me, but if we take them out better for us..."[/sblock]

OOC:  Both Goblins have shifted back one square on the misses.


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2009)

Argosin turns his attentions to the goblins down the hallway and is confident in his strength to carry him over the pit, but that confidence is nearly his downfall as the dragonborn barely makes the jump.

Shaking his head, Argosin calls out to Mognyr, "Keep up the fighting, you almost got them" although even to him the words sound somewhat hollow.

He waits for an opening in the fighting to open up.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to H18 (athletics (1d20+8=10) ), just barely making jump...
Standard: total defense 
Minor: Inspiring Word on Mognyr healing bonus (1d6=1)  wow.. that's like the 4th1 I've rolled for the healing bonus.  Argosin is having 0 luck with IC
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 13/25+2 THP--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 7--Surges remaining: 4/8
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 1, 2009)

Waiting on Vessel and Keyleth.






Status:
Mognyr  HP 13/31[15], HS 9/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 0;
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 13+2/25[12], HS 5/8[7]; D+2(16|15,10,15); AP 1*;
Vessel HP 23/26[13], HS 7/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1;
Keyleth  HP 18/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

G1 Goblin Sharpshooter HP 31/31[15]; D(16|12,14,11); Marked(W)
G2 Goblin Sharpshooter HP 31/31[15]; D(16|12,14,11); Marked(W)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth moves up to the pit.

OOC: Move to H21.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2009)

Vessel attempts to jump across the pit... but fails.

OOC: 1d20+1-1=2. Ouch.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 1, 2009)

The Hallway is now PITCH BLACK.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 2, 2009)

[sblock=Vessel][sblock=roll]2d10=15 15 damage[/sblock]You (and your sunrod) plummet about 20 feet into a room filled with mushrooms.  There are the corpses of two rage drakes here and a door in the south and east walls.[/sblock]

The room has gone black with Vessel's fall.  You hear the goblins run from you, and hear them jump over the pit.
[sblock=Goblins]1d20+3=23, 1d20+3=22[/sblock]

Status:
Mognyr  HP 13/31[15], HS 9/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 0;
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin  HP 13+2/25[12], HS 5/8[7]; D+2(16|15,10,15); AP 1*;
Vessel HP 8/26[13], HS 7/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1; Bloodied
Keyleth  HP 18/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

G1 Goblin Sharpshooter HP 31/31[15]; D(16|12,14,11); Marked(W)
G2 Goblin Sharpshooter HP 31/31[15]; D(16|12,14,11); Marked(W)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2009)

"I think they are gone," Whorven whispers to Mognyr.  "Go back for Vessel or chase 'em?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2009)

Vessel stands up and takes stock in his fine construction, regaining some strength. There are more doors down here, he says to no one in particular.

OOC: Warforged Resolve for +3 THP and +3 HP.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 3, 2009)

Mognyr's snout searches the air for scent of the goblins, then he huffs.  Our strength is in the pack.  No sense chasing them if it means leaving the metal man lost.  Convinced that the threat is gone for the moment, he moves to look down the hole.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 3, 2009)

You see Vessel amidst mushrooms at the bottom of the pit.  It is clear this is a larger room.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 3, 2009)

Whorven calls to Keyleth, softly, his voice sounding like falling pebbles. "Go get one of them braziers, 'o we kin git back across wi'out breakin' er necks."

[sblock=ooc]Take 10 to get across.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

Argosin keeps his back to the wall and looks over the edge to see if there is any trouble befalling Vessel


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=Perception]k,m,v,a,w; 1d20+11=26, 1d20+8=10, 1d20+9=29, 1d20+6=18, 1d20+6=9[/sblock]
Everyone but Whoven suddenly realizes that vessel is standing in a room you were in before.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“Ah, that room where we fought the drakes. Does anyone have a rope, to get him back up here?”_


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 4, 2009)

Why can't he just follow the hallways we walked to get here?  I'll meet him halfway, if you'd like, Mognyr suggests.  Those who know him well see clearly that he wouldn't mind running into a few more goblins in the process.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2009)

Vessel shrugs. It is difficult to navigate in these corridors. I will follow those with better sense of direction.

OOC: W/o an overview map, I'm a goner. Couldn't tell you have to get back if I tried.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

While the others are calling down to Vessel, Argosin reaches into his pack and fishes out a sunrod, cracking it open and placing it on the floor to keep his hands free, just in case.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2009)

Once Whorven is back easily across the pit he saunters over and searches the bodies of the goblinoids that they already killed and then looks over the room for anything of interest.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“Splitting up doesn't exactly strike me as a good idea, though. If we cannot get him back up, we should go down and walk the corridors as a group.”_

In order to help the heavily wounded Vessel, Keyleth heals some of his wounds. Then she sits down for a moment to rest from the strain of combat.

OOC: Healing Word on Vessel (regain HSV+9); then begin a short rest.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2009)

Vessel nods in gratitude at the elf's holy power, noting the reduction of his wounds.

OOC: Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1; Bloodied


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 6, 2009)

*OOC Post*

I assume you all spend surges and stuff.  The Hobgoblins juts have weapons and various worthless mundane equipment, maybe a few coppers.

You gain 60xp.  (Current total 715.)  You reach a milestone.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 27/31[15], HS 7/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;*
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2;
Argosin  HP 20/25[12], HS 4/8[7]; SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;*
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 3;*
*I spent your surges.

Anyone but Mognyr who doesn't use an AP ASAP is wasting a resource, IMO.
You have three directional choices.  Door by the hobgoblin braziers in their sleeping quarters, dark hallway off the side of the pit hallway, and downthe pit hallway (after the goblins).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2009)

_“Pursuing the goblins makes no sense at this point. Let us check the door near the brazier in the hobgoblin sleeping quarters first.”_


OOC: I'm pretty sure I counted those right... Keyleth should be down to 3 Healing Surges now with the one spent after this combat to get to full health.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 6, 2009)

"Yes," the rested warden says, "let's check that way first."


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 7, 2009)

OOC:  I'm waiting for a third person to agree.  if no one responds by tomorrow morning, you all follow Leyra KEYLETH (caught myself)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2009)

Vessel nods at Keyleth's suggestion.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 7, 2009)

Fine by me, Mogryn responds.  His eyes stray to the darkness the goblins disappeared into, however.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 8, 2009)

You carefully open the door.  The corridor goes down about 20 feet before turning 90 degrees to the right.  You see an amazing sight.   Most of the wall to the north is taken up by a flickering image of a fetid swamp.  You see a castle in the background, but most of what you see is brown and yellow muck.







Status:
Mognyr  HP 27/31[15], HS 7/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2;
Argosin  HP 20/25[12], HS 4/8[7]; D+2(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 18/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 3;


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 8, 2009)

The dwarf grumbles, "This is the crackling room I remember.  The hobgoblins rushed through this room very quickly to the door on the left."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 8, 2009)

"Crackling room?  Hmm..."  Following the instructions, the warrior moves to the door on the left and opens it, pausing to look behind the image, making sure it doesn't conceal anything.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 9, 2009)

[sblock=to myself]Would no response in 24 hours indicate that no one else moved through the room but instead looked at the image for more than a few seconds?  I think that's meaner and more fun so yeah.[/sblock]

Whorven breaks off from the rest of you and moves to the far door.  Whorven sees nothing but a blank wall behind the image, in fact, you see the room, right through where the image is, if you looked through it from the reverse side.

The rest of you stand in the entrance, looking at the image.  It isn't static, but instead, you see a bird flying in the distance, and clouds moving in the sky.  In the foreground, the yellowish-brown muck is bubbling a bit.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 9, 2009)

[sblock=initiative roll]1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=12, 1d20+0=6, 1d20+2=22, 1d20+0=8, 1d20+0=13
Keyleth, Mognyr, Vessel, Argosin, Whorven, Ooze[/sblock]
Keyleth and Argosin are the only ones not stunned as a glob of ochre protoplasm oozes out of the image and begins sliding towards the party.

[sblock=Ochre Jelly Stats]Ochre Jelly (O) Level 3 Elite Brute
Large natural beast (blind, ooze) XP 300
Initiative +0 Senses Perception +2; blindsight 10,
tremorsense 10
HP 102; Bloodied 51 see also split below
AC 18; Fortitude 16, Reflex 14, Will 14
Immune gaze; Resist 5 acid
Saving Throws +2
Speed 4; see also flowing form
Action Points 1
m Slam (standard; at-will) ✦ Acid
+8 vs. AC; 2d6 + 1 damage, and ongoing 5 acid damage
(save ends).
Flowing Form (move; at-will)
The ochre jelly shifts 4 squares.
Split (when first bloodied; encounter)
The ochre jelly splits into two, each with hit points equal
one-half its current hit points. Effects applied to the
original ochre jelly do not apply to the second one. An
ochre jelly can’t split if it is reduced to 0 hit points by the
attack that bloodied it. Left alone, the two halves of the
ochre jelly recombine into a single creature at the end of
the encounter.
Alignment Unaligned Languages —
Str 13 (+2) Dex 8 (+0) Wis 12 (+2)
Con 11 (+1) Int 1 (–4) Cha 1 (–4)[/sblock]

Status:
Mognyr  HP 27/31[15], HS 7/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2;
Argosin  HP 20/25[12], HS 4/8[7]; D+2(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 18/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 3;

O Ochre Jelly HP 102/102[51]; D(18|16,14,14); OA +8 vs. AC; 2d6 + 1 damage, and ongoing 5 acid damage


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth doesn't really want to get closer to that thing for now and her magic does not have the range necessary, so she awaits its inevitable movement.


OOC: Readying a Sacred Flame attack for when it gets into range.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Argosin follows Keyleth's lead and decides to stay away from the unknown creature, it might not be hostile so why provoke?

He does move into the room and along the wall, taking up a defensive posture.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to E9, take a total Defense (+2 to all defenses until SONT)
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=Thanee]The OJ comes in range just as it hits Argosin.  Resolve the attack before you take your actions for the next round.[/sblock][sblock=All]Please roll attacks and damages for readied actions and put them in spoiler tags.[/sblock]
The Jelly slides along the floor towards the moving dragonborn.  It extends part of its mass towards Argosin, but misses, the slime dripping on the floor appearing to dissolve it s little bit.[sblock=rolls]Versus Argosin AC (1d20+8=10, 2d6+1=13)[/sblock]

Status:
Mognyr  HP 27/31[15], HS 7/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2;
Argosin  HP 20/25[12], HS 4/8[7]; D+2(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 18/24[12], HS 6/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 3;

O Ochre Jelly HP 102/102[51]; D(18|16,14,14); OA +8 vs. AC; 2d6 + 1 damage, and ongoing 5 acid damage


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 12, 2009)

Never one to try the subtle approach, Mognyr charges forward with a howl, attempting to slice himself a chunk of jelly.  Unfortunately, the amorphous mass of his enemy leaves him with no clear idea where to strike it, and his strike is indecisive and inaccurate.

[sblock=ooc] Charge, ending in H9, Howling Strike, hits AC 13 for 15 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 12, 2009)

Seeing the ooze come out of the scene astounds the dwarf, so much that the creature was able to get the jump on his companions. "Not on my watch!" The dwarf walks over the to ooze, flanking with Mognyr, and swings his hammer at the creature. The ooze can't slide away from the weapon and the dwarf splatters some of the creature on the ground.

[sblock=Actions]Move opposite Mognyr and attack with str of stone. Hit! Finally! 21 to hit, for 14 damage. Whorven gains 3 thp and the ooze is marked by him. 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2114669/
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Whorven HP 29/33[16] 3 THP, HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2;[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2009)

Mindless creature. Incapable of harmonious existence. Erathis shall terminate. The warforged calls forth more thunder against the blob, attempting to shove it away and stun it.

OOC: Thunder of Judgement (+4 vs Fort, 2d6+4 thunder, dazed, and push 3 squares to G5 [so half of it is in the blue region]). Roll when IC is up.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2009)

*Keyleth*

As the strange creature closes in to attack, Keyleth aims Melora's holy fire at it, but barely misses.


A moment later, she attacks again, this time her aim is a bit better and the elf manages to wound the creature.


OOC: Ready Action barely misses;
Minor: Hunter's Quarry;
Standard: Sacred Flame (another miss); Elven Accuracy (hit Reflex 14 for 13 damage);
*Argosin* gains 2 temp hps.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Charwoman Gene]You seem to have our status in the combat posts not updated as in your post shortly before the combat started (here). At least Keyleth is different... full hp and down to 3 healing surges.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 14, 2009)

[sblock=stonegod]Vs. Ochre Jelly Fort 16 (1d20+4=15, 2d6+4=10) I rolled, you missed.[/sblock]
Vessel's blast has no effect on the bizarre blob of ooze.
[sblock=Thanee]I updated Keyleth's status, sorry about that.[/sblock]

OOC: Waiting on Argosin.

Status:
Mognyr  HP 27+3/31[15], HS 7/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whorven  HP 29/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2;
Argosin  HP 20+2/25[12], HS 4/8[7]; D+2(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 3;

O Ochre Jelly HP 75/102[51]; D(18|16,14,14); Marked(W), Quarry(K)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 15, 2009)

Arogsin  swings his massive blade at the creature, before continuing along the wall, creating an opening for an ally


[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Wolf Pack Tactics Vs Ac; Damage (1d20+9=29, 1d12+4=16)  Woohoo crit, the weapon is high crit so can I use that d12 I rolled for the bonus damage? If so, then it hits for 28 damage , one ally can shift after the attack
Move: Shift 1 square north
Minor: n/a
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 13/25+2 THP--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 7--Surges remaining: 4/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 16, 2009)

The dragonborn strikes a massive blow which splits the ooze in two!  The two ooze seem completely independent.

Mognyr takes advantage of the tactical opening to keep contact with the smaller ooze.

Flowing faster than any of you can react, the oozes surround Whorven and engulf him in their acidic slime.
[sblock=Ooze rolls]1d20+8+2=25, 2d6+1=6, 1d20+8+2=25, 2d6+1=9 15 damage, 5 ongoing acid.[/sblock]
Status:
Mognyr  HP 27+3/31[15], HS 7/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whorven  HP 14/33[16], HS 7/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2; Bloodied, Ongoing 5 acid
Argosin  HP 20+2/25[12], HS 4/8[7]; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth  HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 3;

O1 Ochre Jelly HP 24/102[51]; D(18|16,14,14); Marked(W), Quarry(K)
O2 Ochre Jelly HP 23/102[51]; D(18|16,14,14);


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth now moves closer and bathes the whole area around Whorven in holy light further damaging the original ooze, following up immediately with another attack, that also burns away some of the blob's substance.


OOC: MOVE: Move up to G9;
MINOR: Healing Word on *Whorven* (regain HSV+10 hp);
STANDARD: Divine Glow on O1 and O2 (O1 hit (Ref 21) for 12 damage; O2 missed);
*Argosin* and *Whorven* gain a +2 power bonus to their attacks for one round;
ACTION POINT: Sacred Flame on O1 (hit (Ref 23) for another 7 damage);
*Whorven* can make an immediate saving throw against the ongoing damage (or gain 2 temp hp, if he insists ).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Charwoman Gene]OOC: You damaged Mognyr instead of Whorven in the status.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=rolls]1d20=16 Save.  Damage took place before Keyleth's turn, long explanation[/sblock]
Status:
Mognyr HP 27+3/31[15], HS 7/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whorven HP 19/33[16], HS 6/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2; +2 Attacks 
Argosin  HP 20+2/25[12], HS 4/8[7]; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2; +2 Attacks
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth*  HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2*;

O1 Ochre Jelly HP 5/102[51]; D(18|16,14,14); Bloodied, Marked(W), Quarry(K)
O2 Ochre Jelly HP 23/102[51]; D(18|16,14,14); Bloodied


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

Argosin feels the divine aid from his ally flowing through his veins and steps forward intent on finishing these foes. 

He swings his sword at the jelly on the right of Whorven, trying to make an opening for Whorven to attack, then feeling the adrenaline of battle and the aid of the divine, Argosin launches another assault against the other jelly, allowing Whorven to step away from it.


[sblock=Actions]
Move: Shift 1 square north
Standard: Hammer & Anvil on O2 
Vs Ref; Damage (1d20+9=14, 1d12+4=11) *forgot +2 from Keyleth, should hit Ref 16 for 11 damage, If that hits Whorven can make a melee basic attack against it doing an extra 4 damage on a hit.
Minor: n/a
Action Point: Wolf Pack Tactics on O1:
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+9=26, 1d12+4=16)  Hits AC 26 for 16 damage and Whorven can shift 1 square.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 20/25+2 THP--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 7--Surges remaining: 4/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]This is a place holder i lost my post.  The ochre jelly is dead but their is something appearing.  I deleted the post a second time.  Sorry for the non-flavoruful final post[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the absence, moved and got got internet back.  What is happening here?[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 16, 2009)

Whorven and Argosin finish off the oozes.

Two spectre appear and yell at you about the ooze and the "world beyond"

They try to kill you.

Whorven, Mognyr and Vessel are up before the spectres.

Keyleth is actually at G9.

Status:
Mognyr HP 27+3/31[15], HS 7/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whorven HP 19/33[16], HS 6/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2; +2 Attacks
Argosin* HP 20+2/25[12], HS 4/8[7]; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth* HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2*;

S1 Spectre HP 30/30[15]; D(16|16,16,17);
S2 Spectre HP 30/30[15]; D(16|16,16,17);






Any whining about how screwed up this is and no xp for the spectres! ;-)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 16, 2009)

Hearing the undead behind him, Vessel turns and seems to explode in radiant light. His voice echos with divine power. BEGONE! Erathis demands you return to dust! The creatures hiss in the searing light and are pushed back by the radiant power!

OOC: Rebuke Undead: Will 18, 7 radiant damage before any vulnerabilities/resistances and they are pushed 2 squares back.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Charwoman Gene]OOC: Whorven would also get his Healing Surge Value, the +10 is just the bonus that Healing Word confers... so another +8 hp for him. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=Thanee]Is that so, Thanee?

Screw it.
ROCKS FALL, EVERYONE DIES.
I got thge value for the next update[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 17, 2009)

Mognyr looks with satisfaction at the lump of ooze soaking into the stone floor, but the sound of ghostly anger draws his attention.  No sooner was one foe down than two more showed up.  This was the life of adventure that Mognyr had missed in that walled human town.  With a now-familiar howl, the gnoll throws himself down the hall, hoping his sword will draw whatever passes for blood in the undead.
[sblock=ooc] Charging howling strike vs S1, moving first if he has to, hits AC 26 for 14 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2009)

Whorven wipes the slime off his hammer and hears the snarl of Mornyr.  As the warrior rushes down the hallway, seeking their foes, the warden moves into position.  Seeing the undead that they face, the dwarf's heart beats faster.  An unnatural foe was one seeing down to the end, Vessel's words rang in his head as he charged forward swinging his hammer and making sure the undead noticed his effort.  They did notice the effort of his swing as it met empty air.

[sblock=Actions]Move and charge S2(ending charge in H16).  Miss.  Back to the usual...
Roll Lookup
Mark adjacient foes.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]From my calculations, and including my last post where I used Str of Stone to get 3 temp hp I should be at:
Whorven HP 33/33[16] 3 THP, HS 6/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2; [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=clarification]Rebuke undead requires a to-hit roll for each creature.  I rolled for you and you missed.  1d20+4=6The other one takes 7->4(Insubstantial_->9(Radiant vuln.)

This alters Mognyr and Whorven's actions.   I am currently ruling they both attack the one that was missed as the otherway leaves vessel vulnerable and involves OAs.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=Clarification] I love the ruling, CG.  That's exactly what I would have had Mognyr do, and I'm sure Whorven feels the same way.  Thanks for looking out for us. [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]S1: invisible std: last seen in Square G17 (-5 Penalty if you attack it total concealment)
S2: Spectral Barrage: 1d20+7=14, 2d6+2=10, 1d20+7=9, 2d6+2=4 hits Mognyr(Will) for 10 necrotic damage[/sblock]

The injured spectre disappears from sight.
The other one screams, and a blast of dark energy knocks Mognyr to the ground.

Status:
Mognyr HP 20/31[15], HS 7/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1; Prone
Whorven HP 29/33[16], HS 6/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 2; +2 Attacks
Argosin HP 20+2/25[12], HS 4/8[7]; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2*;

S1 Spectre HP 21/30[15]; D(16|16,16,17); Dazed
S2 Spectre HP 16/30[15]; D(16|16,16,17); Marked(W)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=Clarification] 







Redclaw said:


> I love the ruling, CG.



But do you love 10 POINTS OF NECROTIC DAMAGE!!!!!![/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth moves up to a spot behind the melee and attacks the visible spectre with radiant energy.


OOC: Move to H13; Sacred Flame on S2 (hit Reflex 18 for (6+5)/2=5 damage);
*Mognyr* gains 2 temp hp.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Is this a new encounter or still the same one with the ooze (not because of short rest (we didn't have time for that), but because of Channel Divinity, which can be used once per encounter)?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC: Same Encounter.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=Rebuke]Yeah, I got to remember the multiple rolls. The other one still takes 1/2 damage but is not pushed.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2009)

Whorven swings his craghammer at the undead's midsection, channeling  of the spirit of the thunder ram.  His hammer must have hit something substantial for he felt a little resistance.  As he follows through, his hammer strikes the ground, and thunder reverbrates down the hallway.  The undead stands unharmed from the blast.  

Not satisfied, the dwarf swings his hammer again at the undead, drawing inspiration from Argosin.  The wispy nature of the undead though causes his swing to miss wide, and his weapon slams into the wall, sending vibrations up his arm.  

[sblock=Actions]Use Thunder ram asssault on S2.  Hit with a 25 for 9/2 = 4 damage.  Roll Lookup  I choose not to push S2.  Roll Lookup
Miss with the blast.  Use AP to make attack with Str of Stone.  Take advantage of Bravura prescence.  Miss.  I grant CA.  Mark S2
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven HP 33/33[16] 3 THP, HS 6/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1; [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

Argosin moves towards the fray, but can't reach their foes. He calls out to the fallen Mognyr, "Keep fighting, don't let them get you down!" hoping to inspire his ally.

[sblock=OOC]
Move = to G12
Minor = Inspiring Word on Mognyr 1d6=4 + HSV
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 18, 2009)

OOC: Vessel and Mognyr are up.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 18, 2009)

Vessel continues to call down radiant light on the remaining visible spectre.

OOC: Avenging Light: Fort 16, (11 radiant+5 vul)/2 insb = 7 damage.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 19, 2009)

With his determination renewed by Argosin's words, Mognyr  stands once again and swings his blade at the spectral being before him, cursing in rage as it passes right through.
[sblock=ooc] Move: Stand
Standard: Recuperating Strike vs. S2, miss.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 19, 2009)

OOC 1:  I messed up the vulnerable+insubstantial thing.  Rather then retcon, i am taking my best guess and saying that Vessel just blasted the spectre into smithereens.
OOC 2: Mognyr's turn was not valid due to this fact.  I had him attack the space the spectre was last seen in.  Mognyr howling charge vs Spectre AC 16 (1d20+6+1-5 =21, 2d4+1d6+3+2=14) 7 Damage.  Mognyr's claws touched _something_.

The spectre has reappeared after Mognyr tore through it.  It moves towards Whorven and the rest of you, and lashes out filling the area around the dwarf and the gnoll with angry, lashing copies of itself.
OOC: Spectral Barrage Mognyr Will 11-2(aura)=9 Whorven Will 12, damage, recharge 5-6 (1d20+7=19, 1d20+7=25, 2d6+2=10, 1d6=4) Both warriors take 10 damage.

Mognyr HP 20+2/31[15], HS 7/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whorven HP 29/33[16], HS 6/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1*;
Argosin HP 20+2/25[12], HS 4/8[7]; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2*;

S1 Spectre HP 14/30[15]; D(16|16,16,17); Bloodied
S2 Dead


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth continues to blast the unholy apparitions with holy light.


OOC: Sacred Flame on S1 (hit Reflex 18 for 8 damage)
=> So, how much damage is it then? 8/2+5=9 or (8+5)/2=6?;
Either way, *Whorven* gains 2 temp hp.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC Rules Clarification]







Thanee said:


> So, how much damage is it then? 8/2+5=9 or (8+5)/2=6?;



Insubstantial halves damage from *all* sources.  That includes vulnerable damage.  Its (8+5)/2=6.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 20, 2009)

Whorven steps forward, ghostly vines reach from his hammer towards the undead.  The ghostly plants manage to wrap around the form of the spectre, and the warden pulls sharply.  Wisps of the creature pull and disapate.  "Gotcha!  Flank Mognyr!"

[sblock=Actions]Shift forward and use thorn strike.  Hit, barely, with a sixteen.  14/2  = 7 damage.  Pull spectre to H16 and mark it too.
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Whorven HP 26/33[16], HS 6/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1; [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 20, 2009)

OOC: You couldn't do 1 more stinking point of damage?

S1 Spectre HP 1/30[15]; D(16|16,16,17); Bloodied


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2009)

Growling with frustration as his sword fails to shatter bone and spray blood, Mognyr steps behind the spectre, using Whorven as a distraction.  Even as his blade cleaves through the spectral being, sending it back to the darkness of death, he is heartened at his success.
[sblock=ooc]Shift to H17 
Howling Strike vs. S1, hits AC 26 for 8/2=4. Gain 3 temp hp  for dropping it.[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 20, 2009)

*OOC Post*

Spectre down.
130 Xp (Total is 845)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 21, 2009)

Whorven wipes sweat from his brow, but his arm comes away covered in dirt and mud. "Good job." The dwarf turns back to the image and catches his breath. "I wonder what that place is?"

[sblock=Post Combat/Short rest stats]
I'll spend a surge:
Whorven HP 33/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1; 
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 21, 2009)

Vessel makes a short prayer to Erathis, then examines the strange blue window a moment, trying to divine its nature.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 21, 2009)

Status:
Mognyr* HP 27/31[15], HS 6/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whorven HP 33/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin HP 20/25[12], HS 4/8[7] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

* I healed Mognyr one surge


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 21, 2009)

The image appears to be an accurate picture of a faraway place, constanly moving.  and seeing as you the ooze came out of there, it might actually be a one way portal.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 21, 2009)

Curious. A mirror or a portal? The tiger or the lady? Regaining his focus, he attempts to tap with his sunrod. Baring nothing unusual he turns to the others and nods to the door to the west. That was our next order of business?


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 23, 2009)

The dwarf says, "Yes, left here"

You round the corner to a large empty room.  There is an open hallway across the room, and a closed door to the north.  There alcoves along the walls, fuilled with the remains of the dead.





[sblock=OOC]You are in the hallway on the left.  Please be specific and brief in what your character does.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2009)

Mognyr moves over to the nearest alcove, always willing to be mercenary.  When he gets a reproving glance from one of the elves he shrugs, What?  We're helping them by clearing their resting place of hobgoblins.  They owe us.
[sblock=ooc] Perception: 16, but my passive is 18.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 23, 2009)

Whorven, leading the group, doesn't see Mognyr disturb the dead until it's too late.  He hisses, "Respect tha dead, even tha' of enemies.  We go straight ahead here."  The dwarf tugs his beard apprehensively, hoping the dead don't rise, heavy brown dirt falls to the ground, and Whorven continues down the hallway.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2009)

"Yes, they've proven to be a worthy enemy, we shouldn't mess with their dead" Argosin agrees, then sees Mognyr and sighs. 

[sblock=OOC]
Argosin would be behind Whorven as he attempts to lead us out.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 23, 2009)

Vessel keeps in the middle, eying the remains to make sure everything is in its proper order.

OOC: Religion to determine if anything amiss/desecrated/ect.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 30, 2009)

The remains of human nobles line the walls of this room.   Their remains are not desecrated, nor do they look particularly cared for.  You see the name "Von Urnstadt" on several of the alcoves.

As you reach the middle of the room, one of the north doors swings open. Nothing comes through the doors, but after a few tense seconds, two fiery creatures appear, making the room uncomfortably hot—and dangerous.

[sblock=magma claws stats]
2 Magma Claws Level 4 Brute
Medium elemental magical beast (earth, fire) XP 175 each
Initiative +3 Senses Perception +7
HP 64; Bloodied 32
AC 16; Fortitude 16, Reflex 14, Will 13
Immune petrification; Resist 10 fire; Vulnerable cold (slowed
until the end of the magma claw’s next turn)
Speed 4 (8 while charging)
m Claw (standard; at-will) ✦ Fire
+7 vs. AC; 1d6 + 4 damage plus 1d6 fire damage.
M Spew Lava (standard; at-will) ✦ Fire
+5 vs. Reflex; the target takes ongoing 5 fire damage and is
immobilized (save ends both).
Alignment Unaligned Languages Primordial
Skills Endurance +9, Stealth +8
Str 18 (+6) Dex 12 (+3) Wis 11 (+2)
Con 14 (+4) Int 2 (–2) Cha 6 (+0)[/sblock][sblock=initiative]Keyleth, Mognyr, Vessel, Argosin, Whorven, Magma (1d20+2=21, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+0=18, 1d20+2=16, 1d20+0=14, 1d20+3=22)[/sblock][sblock=rolls]Versus Whorven Ref 12, Argosin Ref 10 (1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=23)[/sblock]
The claws spray burning lava over Whorven and Argosin, the hardening rock burning them and holding them in place.





=========================================
Status:
Mognyr HP 27/31[15], HS 6/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whorven HP 33(28)/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1; ongoing 5 fire, immobilized
Argosin HP 20(15)/25[12], HS 4/8[7] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 2;  ongoing 5 fire, immobilized
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

M1 Magma Claw HP 64/64[32]; D(16|16,14,13) res 10 fire;
M2 Magma Claw HP 64/64[32]; D(16|16,14,13) res 10 fire;


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 1, 2009)

True to form, Mognyr charges on of the claws, swinging his falchion with all his weight behind it.  [sblock=ooc] Ferocious Howling Strike Charge vs. M2, ending the charge at L22, with +2 damage bonuses from ferocious charge, pack attack and powerful charge, hits AC 2 for 17 damage.  Darn, the damage looked nice.  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth aims at one of the magma creatures, but misses her attack.

OOC: Sacred Flame on M1 (miss).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 2, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Font of Life save fails.
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

Whorven his clothes and beard afire even with his muddy skin and damp garments, swings his hammer at the magma creature, drawing upon the creature's own immobilizing lava to strengthen him. His craghammer connects showering the area with sparks. The dwarf's yanks his feet free of the lava and the movements of combat puts out the flames finally.

[sblock=Actions]Str of Stone vs M2. Hits with a 19 for 11 damage. Whorven gains 3 THP Roll Lookup and saves vs ongoing and immob. Roll Lookup
Mark M1 and M2.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Whorven HP 28/33 [16] 3 THP, HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 2, 2009)

Seeing his companions pinned, Vessel waits for the two of them to attack before pelting the fire creatures with his goddess' own elemental energy. One is flung back into the doorway, confused. But the other resists the blow.

OOC: Thunder of Judgement: M1 Fort 17, M2 Fort 14, 12 thunder damage. M1 is pushed to O17 and dazed until the end of Vessel's turn.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 2, 2009)

With the flames licking along his scales, Argosin roars in fury and unleashes his acidic breath at creature. It catches his enemy full force and the acidic droplets cling to the magma claw. The dragonborn follows it up with a bold strike, calling out "Mognyr, take him down!" as the fullblade stabs deep into the claw. 

Argosin thinks _"C'mon it ain't so bad, keep moving"_ as he draws upon his inner reserves of strength. Feeling rejuvenated the dragonborn will launch another slash of his blade at the foe, creating an opening for his ally to move.

[sblock=Actions]
Minor: Dragon's Breath, only catching M2Vs Ref; Acid Damage (1d20+6=24, 1d6+1=7) 
Standard: Hammer & Anvil on M2, giving Mognyr a melee basic attack (adds +4 damage) Vs AC; Damage (1d20+7=26, 1d12+4=13) 
Move: Use _Inspiring Word_ on self. 1d6=5 regain 12 hp
Action Point: Wolf Pack Tactics on M2, Mognyr can shift as a free action
Vs AC; Damage (1d20+7=18, 1d12+4=7) 
Save: save (1d20=16) 

*Pretty good rolls for once 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 25/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 7--Surges remaining: 3/8
Action Points: 2--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 4, 2009)

[sblock=Mognyr]  I see no advantage to Mognyr shifting, but Reclaw, if you want the free shift take it before your turn.  I rolled the attack.
Basic+4 vs Mag AC 16 (1d20+6=23, 2d4+3+4=11)[/sblock]Mognyr takes advantage of the opening created by Argosin and tears into the magma creature.[sblock=ooc]Attack W AC 18, A AC 16 (1d20+7=13, 1d6+3+1d6=11, 1d20+7=15, 1d6+3+1d6=12)[/sblock]Two crossbow bolts fly past Whorven and Argosin.  You don't see where they came from right away.[sblock=ooc]m1 charge Whorven AC 18 (1d20+7+1=23, 1d6+4+1d6=8)
m2 Arg AC 16 (-2) (1d20+7-2=23, 1d6+4+1d6=15)
Nature's Fury fort 16 (1d20+6=22, 1d10+6=7)[/sblock]
The claws charge back and tear in to Argosin and Whorven.  Unfortunately the claw on Argosin attacked back on  instinct leaving it open to a brutal blow from Whorven.

Status
Mognyr HP 19/31[15], HS 6/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whorven HP 20+3/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin HP 25(20)/25[12], HS 3/8[7] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 1*;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

M1 Magma Claw HP 52/64[32]; D(16|16,14,13) res 10 fire;
M2 Magma Claw HP 15/64[32]; D(16|16,14,13) res 10 fire; Bloodied, grants CA


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 5, 2009)

[sblock=Gene]I (for some reason) are confused at the 25 in parentheses by my hp.  I know why you did it before, and is this something along the same line?  Also, you seemed to hit me with the charge (ac 18) so shouldn't I be at 23/33 hp?  I probably am just totally missing something, so sorry if I'm being dumb   [/sblock]

Whorven raises his hammer, seeking to smash the magma creature into the ground.  His hammer slams into the creature's head, smashing it into bits, scattering stone around the room.  His blow follows through, smashing the stone of the ground.  The other creature stands it ground, unmoving.  Whorven step next to the creature, "Flank Mognyr!"

[sblock=Actions]Free, mark M1 and M2.  Thunder ram assault on M2.  CRIT! (16 damage) M2 dead.  Roll Lookup
Since it hit, blast 3 now.  Misses Fort:  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven HP 28+3(25)/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 5, 2009)

[sblock=Ev]Right on both counts.  I reoved the ongoing damage in parentheses.[/sblock]
One of the magma claws collapses and seems to lose its shape.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 5, 2009)

Not sure where the crossbow bolts came from, Mognyr decides not to jump into the middle of the room.  Instead, he moves up beside Whorven and swings his falchion at the remaining magma claw.  His blade drives deep into the creatures smoldering skin, driving it off balance and leaving it open for another swing.  As his sword once again tears into the creature's body, the gnoll releases a howl of satisfaction.
[sblock=ooc] Move: move to M20
Standard: Recuperating Strike vs. M1, crit! dealing 11 damage, giving Mognyr 3 temp hp, and allowing a melee basic attack follow-up thanks to Ramapge, hits AC 20 for 8 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 5, 2009)

Status:
--Mognyr HP 19+/31[15], HS 6/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
--Whorven HP 28+3(25)/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin HP 25(20)/25[12], HS 3/8[7] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 1*;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

M1 Magma Claw HP 33/64[32]; D(16|16,14,13) res 10 fire;

Argosin, Vessel and Keyleth are up.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 5, 2009)

[sblock=oops] Falchion is high crit, so could you add on the 3 damage I rolled on the 2d4 in the original roll?[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Once more, Keyleth unleashes her holy fire on the magma creature, this time with better aim.


OOC: Hunter's Quarry on M1; Sacred Flame on M1 (hit Reflex 19 for 11 damage);
*Mognyr* gains 2 temporary hit points.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 5, 2009)

Vessel compresses his lips, which gives an odd lock on a warforged, and once again channeled the love of his goddess. Light burst from the remaining claw, and it burst under Erathis' vengeance!

OOC: Avenging Light: Crit! for 14 radiant damage.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 6, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]renau1g is in the deep woods I rolled an attack 1d20+7=10, 1d12+4=12 which missed.  moverd to n 20[/sblock]

Argosin sees the claw ready to collapse and moves up, but his mighty swing barely gets near it.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 6, 2009)

OOC: Can't promised an update until tomorrow at kleast, sorry


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 7, 2009)

[sblock=rolls]1d20+7+2=20, 1d6+3+1d6=10, 1d20+7+2=23, 1d6+3+1d6=6 2 Gniome skulks from hiding hit miognyr for 16 total. 
1d20+7=16, 1d6+4+1d6=12 Claw misses Whorven
1d20+7=16, 3d8+5=23, 1d6=6 "wolf" hits Argosin for 23, and recharges. woot/[/sblock][sblock=tpk]Yes, this is a hard encounter.  I beefed it up because I want you to level.[/sblock]The crossbows center on Mognyr next, savagely wounding him.  You all now see the two gnome, firing from protected positions in the alcoves.

The Magma creature feebly swipes at Whorven.

You hear a bloodcurdling howl and see a huge wolf approaching from the north.  It leaps through the air and sinks its teeth into Argosin's neck.  The beast's powerful jaws break through his scales like paper, and Argosin is badly hurt.

Status:
Mognyr HP 6/31[15], HS 6/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;
Whorven HP 28+3/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;
Argosin HP 2/25[12], HS 3/8[7] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 1*;
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 2;
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

M1 Magma Claw HP 5/64[32]; D(16|16,14,13) Bloodied; res 10 fire;
G1 Gnome Skulk HP 34/34[17]; D(16|14,14,12)
G1 Gnome Skulk HP 34/34[17]; D(16|14,14,12)
W1 Wolf HP 63/63[31]; D(16|17,15,15)


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2009)

Seeing things are dire, Vessel calls for the mightiest prayer he knows... but his intonation is off. The wolf still catches alight, but the damage is minor. The warforged pushes himself, punishing the wolf for assaulting his wounded companions. He then attempts to take cover in an alcove.

OOC: Purging Flame: Miss, 7 fire damage and 5 fire ongoing (save ends) against wolf. Spend AP for Avenging Light against Wolf: Hit, 11 radiant damage. Move to J23 to maybe gain cover.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth moves to the north side of the room and fills its nothern side with holy light, weakening her enemies and invigorating her allies. Right afterwards, the elven cleric sends a wave of radiant light across the melee, which defeats the last magma creature and supports the attacks of Argosin, Mognyr and Whorven.


OOC: Move to K18;
Beacon of Hope on G1, M1, W1 (all three are weakened for one round);
ACTION POINT: Divine Glow on M1, W1 (M1 hit (Reflex 21) for 10 damage; W1 missed);
*Argosin, Mognyr and Whorven* regain 9 hit points each (no healing surge needed) *and* gain a +2 power bonus to attacks for one round. *M1 is gone.*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 7, 2009)

Whorven is ingvigorated by the blast of divine power from Keyleth. He steps on the fallen body of the fire creature and draws on the spirit of the ram. His feet become cloven, and spiral rams horns emerge from his temples. He swings his hammer at the sheltered gnomes, spectral vines coursing from his weapon. The vines can't take hold in the narrow confines of the alcove. 

Seeing Argosin's situation spurs the dwarf on and he tries the same tactic again. This time he succeeds, the vines tearing flesh, and tearing the gnome from the hiding spot. Grinning, the dwarf swings his weapon across at the gnome and the wolf, getting their attention, and then brings his hammer swiftly around, slamming the wolf in the jaw, sending it staggering back.


[sblock=Actions]Shift to M19 and use AP. Use minor action to activate Form of the Fearsome Ram. Thorn strike vs G1. Miss. Roll Lookup
Now with AP action, I'll try it again: Taking advantage of Argosin's warlord power: Hit with a 20 for 16 damage. G1 is pulled to M19. Roll Lookup
Free action mark foes: G1 and W1
Bravura action attack on W1: Hit wolf with a 17 for 11 damage. Push wolf to O18.
Roll Lookup
WHEW![/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven HP 33/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 0;
Keyleth's healing brings Whorven back to full.
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 8, 2009)

ooc: I think there are several errors on WHorven's move, but they are minor and it was very complicated so it stands.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 8, 2009)

Argosin moves toward the wolf and misses.  He is rejuvenated.
OOC:shift O19 att1d20+7=11, 1d12+4=10 insp word 1d6=4

Status:
Mognyr HP 15/31[15], HS 6/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;[+2 att]
Whorven HP 33+3/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;[+2att]
Argosin HP 22/25[12], HS 2/8[7] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 1*;[+2 att]
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1*;
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 2;

M1 Magma Claw Dead;
G1 Gnome Skulk HP 18/34[17]; D(16|14,14,12) Weakened; marked(W)
G2 Gnome Skulk HP 34/34[17]; D(16|14,14,12)
W1 Wolf HP 34(29)/63[31]; D(16|17,15,15); 5 fire og(se); Weakened ; marked(W)


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 11, 2009)

Waiting on Mognyr


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 14, 2009)

Mognyr circles around the fray and charges the Wolf from the other angle.  His attack is of no effect.

Roll:Howling stikre vs. Wolf AC 16 (1d20+6+1=11, 2d4+3+1d6+2+2=13)

OOC:  Monsters coming soon.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=rolls]War Pick on WHorven (1d20+7=12, 1d8+3=9) Miss
Hand Crossbow on Mognyr (1d20+7=12, 1d6+3=7) miss
Battleaxe on Whorvren (1d20+7=27, 1d10+6=11) shift, Crit 16 damage-> 8 damaged from being weakened 3 thp, 5 damage
1d20=13[/sblock]

The gnomes fruitlessly attack you, but the wolf undergoes a frightening transformation into a bugbear before slamming his axe into Whorven, dealing him a savage wound.  The transformation seems to have shaken off the fire.

Status:
Mognyr HP 15/31[15], HS 6/15[7] SW; D(16|15,13,11); AP 1;[+2 att]
Whorven HP 28/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1;[+2att]
Argosin HP 22/25[12], HS 2/8[7] SW; D(16|15,10,15); AP 1*;[+2 att]
Vessel HP 26/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(17|14,12,16); AP 1*;
Keyleth HP 24/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(15|11,12,16); AP 1*;

G1 Gnome Skulk HP 18/34[17]; D(16|14,14,12)
G2 Gnome Skulk HP 34/34[17]; D(16|14,14,12)
W1 Wolf HP 29/63[31]; D(16|17,15,15);


----------



## stonegod (Jul 14, 2009)

Vessel attempts to call for the might of Erathis, but the words echo falsely.

OOC: Avenging Light Miss


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth attacks the nearby gnome, wounding him slightly.


OOC: Sacred Flame on G1 (hit Reflex 20 for 5 damage);
*Mognyr* gains 2 temp hp.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=Thanee]







Thanee said:


> The above status did not take into account the 16 hp damage on Whorven, right? Hence the healing...[/color]



Actually, I apologize for the unclear post.  16 Damage / 2 (Weakened) => 8 damage, 3 soaked by temp hp, so he takes 5 damage.  obviously, you don't heal him.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2009)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Doh! Totally forgot about the weakened. Ok, that makes sense... no healing then. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 15, 2009)

Stepping backward, Whorven once again swings his hammer, seeking to pull the gnome into the melee.  The vines lash wide of the agile gnome.


[sblock=Actions]Mark G1 and B.  Shift to N20.  Attack with Thorn strike.  Miss.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Whorven HP 28/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(18|15,12,12); AP 1
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2009)

Argosin rushes towards the gnome at the south who's left unattended. Fullblade in hand, the dragonborn calls out "Come allies, we must not fall, we will defeat these foes!" as the blade strikes into the gnome the others feel a rush of adrenaline from the warlord's words and fight with renewed vigor.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to N22
Minor: n/a
Standard: Bastion of Defense on G2 Vs Ac; Damage (1d20+7=21, 3d12+4=19) Gives all allies within 5 squares (should be everyone) a +1 power bonus till end of encounter and the gain 9 temp hp.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 22/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 7--Surges remaining: 2/8
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 22, 2009)

Just a reminder
Mognyr is up.  If I have no volunteers, I will post soon.

Status:
Mognyr HP 15+9/31[15], HS 6/15[7] SW; D(17|16,14,12); AP 1;[+2 att]
Whorven HP 28+9/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(19|16,13,13); AP 1;
Argosin HP 22+9/25[12], HS 2/8[7] SW; D(17|16,11,16); AP 1*;
Vessel HP 26+9/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(18|15,13,17); AP 1*;
Keyleth HP 24+9/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(16|12,13,17); AP 1*;

G1 Gnome Skulk HP 13/34[17]; D(16|14,14,12) Bloodied, Marked(W)
G2 Gnome Skulk HP 15/34[17]; D(16|14,14,12) Bloodied
B Barghest HP 29/63[31]; D(16|17,15,15); Marked(W)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 22, 2009)

OOC: Maybe we can split the duty?

Mognyr steps closer to the wolf creature, howling swinging his blade. His falchion strikes the creature along the back, creating a long, though shallow wound.

[sblock=action]Shift to 019. Howling strike vs B. 1d20+6=19, 2d4+5+1d6=13 Hits AC 19 for 13 damage. Has he used great cleave yet?[/sblock]

Edit:  I like your action better Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2009)

*Mognyr*

Circling his prey, Mognyr moves between Whorven and Argosin to get to the other side of the wolf-beast, where he whirls his falchion in a great circle, also chopping at the nearby gnome. While the gnoll barely misses the small humanoid, the barghest suffers a mighty blow and another follow-up strike from the barbarian.


OOC: Move to M19 (staying out of B's threatened area to not provoke OA); Great Cleave (CRIT! on the Barghest; missed the Gnome - Damage on Barghest 15+2=17); Rampage (Melee Basic) on Barghest (hit AC 16 for 9 damage).

I don't think the +2 att (that was from my Divine Glow two rounds ago, I think) listed for Mognyr still applies, or does it? If so, he would have hit the gnome as well...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2009)

[SBLOCK=LOL]Hey, I posted first (on OOC, anyways; took a moment to figure out what Mognyr can do ).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 22, 2009)

[sblock=LOL]It took be just as long, except I didn't use great cleave, that was probably the difference![/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2009)

OOC: combined action!


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 23, 2009)

The gnome fades from sight after Mognyr's blow,  For a second you think you hear him move, but you are no longer sure.
ooc: Stealth (1d20+11=23)

The other gnome swings feebly at Argosin.
ooc: Warpick Vs. Argo AC (1d20+7=11, 1d8+3=10)

Status:
Mognyr HP 15+9/31[15], HS 6/15[7] SW; D(17|16,14,12); AP 0*;
Whorven HP 28+9/33[16], HS 5/12[8] SW; D(19|16,13,13); AP 1;
Argosin HP 22+9/25[12], HS 2/8[7] SW; D(17|16,11,16); AP 1*;
Vessel HP 26+9/26[13], HS 6/9[6] SW; D(18|15,13,17); AP 1*;
Keyleth HP 24+9/24[12], HS 3/8[6] SW; D(16|12,13,17); AP 1*;

G1 Gnome Skulk HP 4/34[17]; D(16|14,14,12) Bloodied, invisible
G2 Gnome Skulk HP 15/34[17]; D(16|14,14,12) Bloodied
B Barghest Dead


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

"Go after the other creature. This one's mine!" Argosin roars, driving the blade into the gnome's shoulder nearly felling the enemy. 

[sblock=Actions]
Move: n/a
Minor: n/a
Standard: Melee basic attack Vs AC; Damage (1d20+7=26, 1d12+4=12) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat]
Argosin Skytalon , Dragonborn Warlord
Initiative: +2; Passive Perception: 9 Passive Insight: 9
AC: 16--Fort: 15--Ref: 10--Will: 15--Speed: 5
HP: 22/25--Bloodied: 12--Surge: 7--Surges remaining: 2/8
Action Points: 1--Second wind: Not used
Powers:
Brash Assault
Wolf Pack Tactics

Inspiring Word x2
Hammer and Anvil
Dragon's Breath
Bastion of Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 23, 2009)

The Gnome in the alcove disappears after argosin's strike.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

"Bah! Coward!" the dragonborn calls out to the empty air


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2009)

*Keyleth*

OOC: Is it possible to figure out where the invisible gnome (G1) is now? Perception 27.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Is it possible to figure out where the invisible gnome (G1) is now? Perception 27.



Keyleth spies some dim shape in the dust motes through the doorway as the passageway turns to the left.

OOC: Yeah, that beats his 26 stealth roll.  I don't feel like drawing the grid, but consider him to be in range of whatever, and with total concealment.  You can tell everyone where it is.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth's keen eyes spot the movement of the gnome's small feet, and her aim is true. A ray of fiery light flies towards the fleeing enemy and the sound of his small body hitting the floor tells everyone, that there is just one enemy left now.


OOC: Move in position; Sacred Flame (miss), try again with Elven Accuracy (CRIT!).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2009)

*Mognyr*

Mognyr smells victory and turns around to charge the last standing enemy, the invisible gnome near his dragonborn ally.


OOC: Charge to N22; Howling Strike (missed by 1; and yes I figured in the +1 bonus for charging already ).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 23, 2009)

The wolf creature dead, Whorven moves and charges where the invisible gnome was last seen.  His hammer strikes something soft and blood splatters on the alcove wall.

[sblock=Actions]Charge to P22.  Taking invis into account:  DEAD GNOME!  19 to hit with invis taken into account, 13 damage.  charge invis gnome (1d20+4=19, 1d10.minroll(3)+6=13) [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 24, 2009)

The dwarf prisoner mutters, "the path I was taken through continues through the far door."

Those with good hearing hear a muffled moan from the north doorway.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“Give us a moment to regain our strength, and maybe take a closer look in this room, before we proceed to the next,”_ Keyleth says, as she adjudicates the wounds of her companions.

Mognyr seems the only one with severe wounds, so the elven cleric utters a prayer to Melora to close his wounds, before taking a short rest from the strain of combat.

Afterwards, she looks around the room for anything that might aid them in their quest, or reward them for it.


OOC: Healing Word on Mognyr (regain HSV+10 = 17). Then short rest. Then look around the room for treasure or anything hidden (Perception 18).


----------



## renau1g (Jul 24, 2009)

Argosin will spend a moment to clean his blade before scouting the room out, but the adrenaline from the battle is too overwhelming for the dragonborn and he can't focus on the search.

[sblock=OOC]
eprception (1d20=6) 
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 25, 2009)

Whorven leans against the wall, and inspects the alcoves.  "I need to rest too.  Just a moment."  The dwarf walks to the door, and listens closer to the sounds coming from the north doorway.

[sblock=ooc]I'll take short rest, but I won't spend any surges.  I'm close to being out(4 left). perception (1d20+6=21)  [/sblock]


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 25, 2009)

Keyleth:  You notice not much still left, there is nothing in the alcoves, but on the body of the gnome you find a pouch containing some gold and silver, and a simple brooch with a enameled symbol on it that appears almost worn off.

OOC: 30 gp, 100 sp.  DC 15 Arcana to identify properties of brooch, DC 10 Religion to figure out the symbol.  DC 15 perception gets a better description of the symbol.

Whorven: You distinctly hear, "Hello... help..." in a weak voice coming from the north passageway.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2009)

OOC: Arcana 22, Relgion 21, Perception 32


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 9, 2009)

Upon listening on the area beyond the door, Whorven turns.  "A prisoner is beyond here."  The dwarf opens the door, brandishing his craghammer, ready for threats.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2009)

OOC: Passive Perception is 15 (Succeeds), Arcana Fails, Religion succeeds for the brooch.

Vessel examines the brooch, and catches some details that others may have missed.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 10, 2009)

The brooch is made of silver and seems to be of ancient design.  There is an enamel overlay of a blue crescent moon, although it seems fairly recent and of poor quality, due to the way it is flaking off.  The Crescent moon reminds you of the goddess, Sehanine, whom many gnomes worship.  The carvings glow slightly and you realize this brooch has healing properties.  
OOC:  Healer's Brooch +1

Whorven hears a voice calling, "Hello...".


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“Very nice!”_ Keyleth says, after examining the brooch, her keen eyes taking in every detail it offered, and after discussing her findings with Vessel, who was also taking interest in its symbolic nature.

_“As it seems, this brooch will offer protection as well as supporting its bearer's healing prayers. And being dedicated to Sehanine, who has close ties to Melora, the deity I serve, it is a most welcome finding. If you don't mind, I will put it to good use.”_


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2009)

Vessel nods and lets Keyleth have the brooch. He approaches Whorven, looking after what he has found.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2009)

Argosin will smile as they discuss their findings. "Yesss, it seems to be best in your hands Keyleth." he adds, then follows Vessel to investigate with Whorven.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 11, 2009)

OOC DM: Currently waiting for PCs to move in a direction.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2009)

OOC:  Oops sorry waiting for the description of the room of which I opened the door.

Whorven, hearing the voice coming from inside, walks into the room.  His hammer is still held at the ready, ready for any hidden threats.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2009)

Argosin will follow after Whorven enters, his blade at the ready.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2009)

Incarnation follows.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 19, 2009)

The corridor moves north then bends to the left.  A human in an almost military outfit is chained to the wall.  "You've come from Brindol, haven't you? Would you mind helping down from here?"  The room is otherwise not very noteworthy.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2009)

*Keyleth*

Keyleth stays near the entrance, keeping an eye on the surroundings for now.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2009)

Argosin will stride forward and attempt to wrench the chains loose

[sblock=OOC]
Str check (1d20+5=16) 
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2009)

Incarnation watches, trying to assist if needbe.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 21, 2009)

If Argosin can't break the chains by hand, Whorven approaches with his hammer, and attempts to shatter them.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 24, 2009)

The chains break, as the stone they were anchored to crumbles.

OOC:  I'm currently massively stressed out IRL.  Eviction is fun.  I will try my best to get myself back in shape on this game. in the next week, sorry about the delays.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2009)

*Keyleth*

_“Good, good. Now let's hope the noise doesn't attract any of those creatures...”_


----------

